# Lancement de l'iPod / 2001



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

$400

mais qu'est-ce qu'est allé foutre Apple dans cette galère?


----------



## Samigina (24 Octobre 2001)

Bon c'est super joli ce iPod dîtes moi... mais alors à 400 $ je vois pas qui va se l'acheter ... ça fera un autre objet de collection, et ça partait pourtant d'une bonne intention mais une fois encore... sinon la bonne nouvelle c'est iTunes 2 enfin le fondu enchaîné et l'équaliseur ouf


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2001)

ça fait 2800 frs étant donner que c'est du firewire, qu'il y a une batterie et vu qu'apparament l'adapatateur secteur est le même que celuis du ibook (qui est vendu 450 frs) et si il fait aussi office de disque dur externe, le prix est donc correct sans plus


----------



## Arpee (24 Octobre 2001)

iFlop ! Moi je dis iFlop.
Super produit. Prouesse technolgique. Magnifique design, etc, etc... Mais qui va acheter un lecteur mp3 à 400$ ? Pas moi.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Octobre 2001)

Je m'attendais pas à ça... mais finalement je suis assez satisfait... je le prendrai l'année prochaine avec le G5...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[23 octobre 2001 : message édité par WebOliver]


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2001)

et si apple l'offrait aprés avec certaine machine ?


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2001)

j'ai dit quelques bétises : le ipod fait office de disque externe et la recharge se fait par le port firewire donc il devrait être possible de le rechargé en le branchant un mac


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

Elle est où la révolution. C'est juste une évolution. Rien de plus. Une fois de plus, un beau joujou très cher que les fous de Mac/Apple comme moi vont acheter et qui va finir dans un carton à la cave comme le Newton, la Pipin, etc...


----------



## Antiphon (24 Octobre 2001)

Leur iPod, c'est un rêve pour un jeune ou un artiste passionné de musique Mais, les artistes et les jeunes, ça n'a la plupart du temps pas près de 4 000 FF à mettre dans un jukebox, fût-il très beau, capable de contenir plus de mille chansons, et flanqué d'une pomme Il me semble qu'il faut être passionné de musique au-delà du raisonnable pour avoir besoin d'un outil pareil Et puis, le MP3 a son intérêt, mais le bon vieux CD a encore son avenir Alors, superbe machine, mais trop en avance sur son temps, trop chère j'ai déjà entendu cela quelque-part J'espère de tout mon cur que le produit marchera, parce qu'il serait dommage, alors que Apple s'en sort plutôt bien dans cette période difficile, qu'ils perdent de l'argent à cause d'un objet pareil Quitte à mettre de l'argent dans un tel projet, ils auraient mieux fait de relancer le Newton Enfin, je leur souhaite bonne chance, mais moi, ce qui est sûr, c'est que je ne l'achèterai pas

Antiphon

P. S. : Un Newton au même prix, je l'aurais peut-être acheté


----------



## krigepouh (24 Octobre 2001)

Qu'est-ce qui l'a de révolutionnaire cet appareil ??
Qu'est ce qu'Apple va faire sur le terrain des lecteurs mp3 ? Concurrencer les constructeurs asiatiques, les Rio, Creative Labs ?? Ah ! Ah !
Le produit existe déjà Mac/PClà en USB certes mais avec 20 Go et compatible PC/Mac

Je suis très déçu

iPod= Pippin 2001


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

Primo, le nom du machin n'est pas très beau.

Et puis même si le jouet semble bien fait, il lui manque cruellement une entrée pour enregistrer.

Apple annonce qu'elle présent "L'interface" audio qu'il faut. Prétencieux et bête.
Prétencieux parce qu'une fréquence de 20 à 20'000 Hz, cela ne correspond pas à une qualité CD comme ils le prétendent: la fréquence d'un CD audio s'étend jusqu'à 44 kHz.
Mais bête surtout. Allez faire un tour sur l'Apple Store: on peut y commander pas moins de quatres concurrents directs de leur iPlod (Rio Volt, Rio 800, Creative Labs D.A.P. JukeBox, Rio 600)! iCerise sur le iPaid, trois d'entre eux sont nettement moins cher!

Enfin, on peut même pas le brancher directement sur les magnifiques enceintes Apple.

Faudrait vraiment pas nous prendre pour des cons!

J'ai dit.


----------



## Gwenhiver (24 Octobre 2001)

Tiens, vous avez vu ? Garanti 3 mois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour une machine à 400$ (donc vraisemblablement 4000 FF), c'est un peu limite, non ? Dommage, j'étais à fond partant


----------



## Floppy (24 Octobre 2001)

On ne pense jamais aux amoureux de la peinture...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

Ipod est joli c'est sur.Mais il me semble un peu trop cher et incomplet.Il aurait un micro, ou tout du moins des entrées/sorties analogiques (je fais des entretiens dans le cadre de mes etudes)  et une prise USB voire un cable numerique optique, j'envisagerais de l'acheter.Il aurait eu bluetooth et/ou airport en plus, un disque de 10Go pour le même prix, je me precipiterais.Je me contenterais donc de mon minidisc.
Reste que l'on peut-être optimiste pour les futurs autres appareils numerique Apple si l'on en croit l'info de macbidouille.com concernant le depot du nom iPod en Australie.
Reste la sortie d'iTunes 2, une vraie bonne nouvelle.


----------



## Flix (24 Octobre 2001)

Bien, trop bien, mais trop cher !!!!


----------



## hugues (24 Octobre 2001)

Bon, comme d'habitude c'est les grincheux qui s'expriment en premier...
Récapitulons : pour ~ 600 francs suisse / 400  / 2500 FF (et non pas 4000 FF, aaahh, l'euro et tous ces changements, les conversions sont un peu difficile !), on a un disque dur externe Firewire de 5 Go, et non pas 64 MB au plus avec les autres lecteurs. 30% plus cher, mais avec de la place pour ses MP3 et tous ses autres fichiers, un disque dur tenant dans la main, avec une vitesse de transfert que personne d'autres ne propose dans des lecteurs MP3 plus chers (on y revient toujours au prix), je pense que iPod devient justement plus qu'un gadget qu'on utilise juste quelques mois...
Mais bien sûr certains imaginaient un produit miracle que l'on aurait reçu gratuitement dans sa boîte aux lettres. Mais rêvons... ça fait du bien... mais Apple ce n'est pas Pere-noel.com...
Hugues

[23 octobre 2001 : message édité par hugues]


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2001)

juste pour info une oreille humaine normal ne perçois que les sons conpris entre 20 hz et 20 000 hz, pour les 48 khz a moins d'être un chien ça ne sert a rien


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2001)

ça ne sera surement pas le cas en france vu que la garantie légal est de 1 an minimun pour du matériel neuf, au faite il y a r'il un contrat apple care pour le ipod ?


----------



## Flix (24 Octobre 2001)

Moi je dit une partie des fonds recolter doit etre reverser pour l'achat de nouveau serveurs MacG


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

Ouais concernant le prix il faut savoir que le lecteur Arkos mp3 avec un disque 6gb et une connexion USB est 20 % plus cher ... En plus il est moins beau et plus grand et lourd ... alors arretez de vous plaindre ;-)

--------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.lesbonsplans.ch


----------



## Crüniac (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Floppy:
*On ne pense jamais aux amoureux de la peinture...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Floppy, je pourrais savoir ce que tu veux dire par cette phrase ? ;-)
Crüniac


----------



## Samigina (24 Octobre 2001)

bon je vais m'expliquer : d'accord ce n'est pas tellement plus cher ke la concurrence (le rapport qualité/ prix serait meme à l'avantage d'Apple) seulement fondamentalement ça sert à quoi? à ecouté de la musique!! qui a besoin de 5 Go??? personne. Tout le monde les veux mais si il faut payer entre 3000 et 4000 F, je me contenterait de 1 Go... Alors certains diront qu'avec 5 Go il peut faire disque dur...bah ca reste très cher pour seulement 5 Go. Je regrette comme certains l'absence de fonction d'enregistrement par entrée audio ou par micro, mais surtout pas d'Airport.... avec airport et la possibilité de se connecter à sa chaine hi fi la ca aurait été super.... mais bon cette machine reste très belle et très ésthétique est une bonne idée... je dis juste que je ne vois pas d'acheteurs pour elle


----------



## Crüniac (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Floppy:
*On ne pense jamais aux amoureux de la peinture...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Floppy, je pourrais savoir ce que tu veux dire par cette phrase ? ;-)
Crüniac


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

Archos pas Arkos ... sorry les gars

---------------------------------------http://www.lesbonsplans.ch


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*juste pour info une oreille humaine normal ne perçois que les sons conpris entre 20 hz et 20 000 hz, pour les 48 khz a moins d'être un chien ça ne sert a rien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pas entièrement faux. Mais une précision tout de même: une oreille humaine performante peut perçevoir des fréquences entre 25 Hz et 22-23 kHz.


----------



## Gwenhiver (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par hugues:
*Récapitulons : pour ~ 600 francs suisse / 400  / 2500 FF (et non pas 4000 FF, aaahh, l'euro et tous ces changements, les conversions sont un peu difficile !),*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euro ou pas euro, l'iMac premier prix : 799$, 999 HT. Donc pour moi 399$ = 500 . Mais on verra demain


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

oui mais au dela de 22 doit y avoir les vibrasion du son que l oreille sens mais ne percois pas je crois ??

peut etre la la difference sinon je vois pas pourquoi on a des carte son jusqu 48??


----------



## hugues (24 Octobre 2001)

Taux directs depuis 2001.10.23 19:42:52 GMT. 
1,00 USD
Etats-Unis Dollars	 	=	 	1,12301 EUR
Euros


----------



## Yama (24 Octobre 2001)

Tres bien

5 Go
FireWire
Disque dur Portable & balladeur MP3
Bouton fonctionnel apparemment bien conçu
Recharge par le FireWire
La cache

Bien

Design sobre
Les dimensions

Moyen

je vois pas

Pas bien

Je vois pas non plus

Mais alors pas bien du tout


là je vois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LE PRIX  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




v'la un cube 2, un pipinn, un Newton.
C'est mal ciblé comme prix : Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2001)

c'est purement commercial car c'est carte s'aligne sur les spécifiactions du cd audio voir du dvd audio pour les dernieres


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

La leçon du Cube n'a pas été retenue, en proposant un produit plus cher que ses concurrents avec moins de fonctionnalités ... et bien on ne le vend pas ... même avec une pomme dessus !!! Vraiment cet iPod n'a rien pour lui : 5 Go c'est trop ou trop peu ; pas d'entrée audio c'est ridicule (bonjour la convergence numérique, faire converger le walkman et le dictaphone c'est pas trop dur quand même !) un lecteur de MP3 à 3000 francs c'est hors de prix, en cross avec la volonté de mettre des graveurs sur toute la gamme ... Franchement le marché attend un PDA sous OS X (qui fasse lecteur MP3) en lieu et place Apple livre une machine fermée, un pur gadget, au secours !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

Au fait qui a une base airport ? Moi j'en ai une mais bon ca reste encore très marginal, par contre il y a des millions d'imac, G4 et autres portables avec firewire ...

En plus de ca je trouve pratique de pouvoir backuper quelques documents histoire de les amener chez un ami ou meme un système pour depanner une machine (bon la c'est le freelance Macintoshien qui parle   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

Enfin moi je trouve pas mal... et je suis sur que le disque peut se changer contre un plus gros ... avis aux bricoleurs de MacBidouille ...

-------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.lesbonsplans.ch


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2001)

Je sens que ça va être mon cadeau de noel, je vais toujour faire circuler de gros document de chez moi a mon travail, cool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (la grosse connexion du bouleau risque de tourner a font  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Gwenhiver (24 Octobre 2001)

Ben moi, je viens de faire mes comptes Tout le monde s'en fout certainement, mais pas d'iPod pour moi. Je vais garder mon Discman Sony, et je partirai en vacances à Noël.

Tiens, et puis au passage, j'ose espérer que les APIs de communication avec l'iPod seront publiques. Histoire que des lecteurs MP3s logiciels comme Audion puissent aussi communiquer avec la bête. Déjà que j'ai les boules de voir Apple distribuer gratuitement iTunes, si en plus ils en profitent pour l'imposer encore plus


----------



## silirius (24 Octobre 2001)

C'est vrai que c'est trop cher mais pour 185  g et messurer 10X6X2 cm, ils ont tu tapper pour tout rentrer
Comme il a déja ete dit, le public est mal ciblé, le prix est trop important
aux environ de 12 000 Fb, 2000 FF, 300 , ou encore 500 franc suisse. ca aurait ete mieux


----------



## Sven (24 Octobre 2001)

J'ai un peu peur pour le prix une fois passé l'Atlantique, j'espère juste qu'ils auront l'intelligence de Suivre la concurence.

Sinon il est parfait, adieu Zip, Jaz et autre Syquest qui trainent au fond de mon sac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour la bidouille du DD j'ai peur qu'il faille un disque plus costaux que la normale non? Sinon un 40Go portable et firewire ce serait vraiment le pied


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2001)

je vient de voir une chose intérense le ipod est multilingue et en français !


----------



## shadok (24 Octobre 2001)

et puis essayez de convaincre votre chef de vous acheter un iPod...


----------



## TomX (24 Octobre 2001)

Ipod est joli, très joli...

Mais pour 400$, il aurait pu, il aurait du avoir:

- Un écran Lcd couleur 1024*768 pixels

- MacOS X intégré

- 60 Go de HD

- Une carte airport

- un lecteur de DVD pliables (faut penser à la taille)

- un jeu de poker caché derrière (taille aussi)

- Une fonction telephone sattellite

- Une fonction Harmonica

Etc, etc... Normal quoi...


----------



## emouchet (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Samigina:
*qui a besoin de 5 Go??? personne. Tout le monde les veux mais si il faut payer entre 3000 et 4000 F, je me contenterait de 1 Go... Alors certains diront qu'avec 5 Go il peut faire disque dur...bah ca reste très cher pour seulement 5 Go. Je regrette comme certains l'absence de fonction d'enregistrement par entrée audio ou par micro, mais surtout pas d'Airport.... avec airport et la possibilité de se connecter à sa chaine hi fi la ca aurait été super.... *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pas d'accord, moi j'ai près de 9 Gb de MP3, mais 5 Gb sera suffisant, je ne les écoute pas tous. En fait, je voulais me payer un de ces balladeurs MP3 qui existent chez la concurrence, mais l'IPod les bat à plate couture. 185 g contre 400 g, 10 heures d'autonomie, batterie et pas des piles, Firewire au lieu d'USB (il faut +1 heure pour transférer 5 Gb par l'USB), 20 minutes de mémoire tampon contre 4 minutes. Et l'encombrement hyper réduit, c'est vraiment génial. Quant à le brancher sur une Hi-Fi, c'est sûrement possible via la prise casque.

Son prix est élevé, mais dans les normes de la concurrence.

Pour ce qui est du micro et de l'Airport, c'est sûr ce serait bien, et fonction PDA aussi, mais faut pas confondre les marchés. Son prix s'envolerait, son encombrement et son poids aussi. En fait, il existe ce PDA, lecteur MP3, navigateur Internet, avec Airport, il s'appelle iBook !


----------



## Gwenhiver (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par TomX:
*- un jeu de poker caché derrière (taille aussi)
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

A propos, il y a quoi dans le dos, à votre avis ? Je n'ai pas vu une photo montrant l'appareil sous cet angle


----------



## grenoble (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*je vient de voir une chose intérense le ipod est multilingue et en français !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

encore faut-il savoir parler français  ;-)
je plaisante macinside, mais avoue que ta phrase à la limite incompréhensible était paradoxale.

pour l'iPod, je reste stupéfait  de l'incompétence du service marketing de cette société depuis 20 ans.

en pleine récession, à un moment où nous attendons tous une innovation pour relancer le marché, ou nous avons besoin de rêver pour nous faire oublier un peu toutes ces bombes, Apple se met en 4 pour cacher un secret d'un appareil, qui franchement, entre nous, est à la limite du ridicule. Y a rien d'Apple là-dedans, ou alors Sony a déja mis la main sur cette boite.

Assez décevant d'imaginer que le service Recherche & Développement a bossé là-dessus au lieu de faire avancer MacOS X ou le vrai métier d'Apple...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

Là les gars vous deconnez... Vous avez qu'a faire le test sur sound edit ou autre : vous prenez un son echantilloné a 44000 hz, vous l'ecoutez bien puis vous le reechantillonez à 22000, si vous entendez pas la difference arrêtez immediatement tout abus de lara fabian, vous n'avez plus d'oreille !
Evidemment qu'il y a une difference fondamentale...


----------



## grenoble (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;Camel&gt;:
*
Prétencieux parce qu'une fréquence de 20 à 20'000 Hz, cela ne correspond pas à une qualité CD comme ils le prétendent: la fréquence d'un CD audio s'étend jusqu'à 44 kHz.



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je ne suis pas un pro en sono, mais je crois que vous confondez entre notre fourchette auditive et une fréquence d'échantillonnage.
44Khz signifiant que le son est échantillonné 44000 par seconde, non?

rien à voir donc avec le spectre auditif


----------



## iFlighT (24 Octobre 2001)

Ca va encore faire un bide de plus pour Apple quoi.
franchement qu'est-ce-qu'ils ont ete foutre du fric pour faire un ca!! Ferai mieux de pousser leur designer et ingenieur sur les futur iMac !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

Un truc qui aurai vraiment été 'groundbreaking' ca aurai été la possibilité de lire les mp3pro. Et oui, ca aurai été le premier balladeur mp3 proposant cette possibilité, lui conférant une avance certaine sur la concurrence!

Comme d'habitude, Apple a fair les choses à moitié, ralala


----------



## SirDeck (24 Octobre 2001)

Ce qui me semble intéressant, outre ses dimensions, son poids, son esthétique, son autonomie, c'est son ergonomie. S'il suffit de le brancher "Alors la maman, tu vois, tu branches la prise et c'est tout."
Je ne sais pas si vous vous rendez compte, mais tout ce qui tourne autour de la micro-informatique, n'est pas "grand public". C'est beaucoup trop complexe. Apple a démocratisé l'informatique dans les milieux professionnels. Il semble travailler aujourd'hui à le rendre "grand public". Et il y a du boulot. La simplification et la stabilisation qu'apporte Mac OS X, ne sont pas du luxe. Les applications que met en place la firme semblent aller dans ce sens. Bien sûr, nombre d'entre nous, technophiles notoires, seront parfois frustrés. Mais il est temps de vraiment démocratiser un outil qui est né dans des laboratoires voici plus de 30 ans.
Apple, de par sa position, ne doit pas suivre, mais tirer ver l'avant. Alors oui, le produit est sans doute un peu en avance et du coup un peu cher. Mais, il est ambitieux et s'insère dans un créneau porteur, tout en faisant le parie de Palm, qui tien son succès d'origine du fait qu'il n'était rien d'autre qu'une extension mobile du micro-ordinateur, tirant ainsi partie de l'interface utilisateur très confortable d'une machine de bureau.

Au fait, ça fait quoi un saut ?


----------



## Antiphon (24 Octobre 2001)

Je sais bien que 1 Euro = 6,55957 FF   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si, au départ, j'ai pensé que le iPod était à 4 000 FF, c'est que j'ai fait une règle de trois (exacte, il me semble) qui ne prenait pas compte des marges différentes selon les produits
Bon, il n'empêche que, même à 2 500 FF, je suis pas intéressé
Tout le monde s'en moque, je suppose   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce que je veux dire, c'est que je trouve que, vue l'évolution du marché, et en particulier le développement de Pocket PC, qui détrône maintenant complètement les Palm et consorts, je trouve que ce n'était pas la priorité
Tout ce que j'espère, c'est qu'il s'en vendra assez pour qu'ils ne renoncent pas à cette politique de fabriquer des périphériques de qualité et peut-être un nouveau Newton ? Alors là, j'achète !!!
En fait, ma déception vient plutôt du fait que la musique ne m'intéresse pas à ce point
Mais, s'il y en a à qui cela fait plaisir, je suis ravi pour eux, et je dois tout de même admettre que Apple fait de bien beaux produits

Antiphon


----------



## krigepouh (24 Octobre 2001)

Salut !
Je suis déçu mais bon
Je ne vois ce qui est révolutionnaire dans cet appareil, le FireWire ok c'est bien, compatibilité iTunes ok, j'ai l'impression que ce produit s'adresse pour ceux qui ont des Macs exclusivement   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un produit similaire existe déjà avec 20 Go mais en USB et compatible Mac/PC 
là
La concurrence est vive sur ce marché Apple n'y apporte pas grand chose à mon gout
Je me contente de mon lecteur CD Mp3 acheté 850 francs il y a 1 an et demi, je grave 200 morceaux sur un CD et basta

iPod= Pippin 2001


----------



## Pololops (24 Octobre 2001)

Parfaitement grenoble, il y a une enorme différence entre ce que appelle la bande passante de l'oreille humaine qui perçoit des sons dont les fréquences sont comprises entre 20 Hz et 20 kHz, et la fréquence d'échantillonage qui est pour une CD de 44,1 kHz et en DTS ou Dolby (au ciné ou en DVD) de 48 kHz.

La fréquence d'échantillonage correspond aux nombres de mesure de la synosoïde d'un son. Dans le cas du CD, 44100 mesure par période.
Cela ne sert que lorsqu'on passe d'une source analogique vers un codage numérique et inversement.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*

A propos, il y a quoi dans le dos, à votre avis ? Je n'ai pas vu une photo montrant l'appareil sous cet angle*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Y a une pomme et c est noté "iPod" en grand...

++

Flo


----------



## Arno (24 Octobre 2001)

Moi personnellement, je ne le trouve pas si magnifique que ca cet iPod.

Apple aurait mieux fait de developper un PDA a partir duquel on aurait pu avoir un lecteur Mp3, un organizer (compatible svp ac Entourage ou Palm Desktop), un DD de stockage, un ensemble fonctionnant en totale symbiose ac OSX, et prquoi pas sour un OSX Light.

Au lieu de çà, on a un pauvre lecteur Mp3, avec un LCD complètement dépassé, une interface des plus minables (me semble-t-il)... C'est con, car çà aurait pu être enfin le compagnion de notre Mac que nous attendions tous.

On espérait un produit dans la continuité d'OSX (qui en fout qd même plein la tronche de par sa stabilité et son ergonomie) et de l'iBook (qui est le plus beau portable que l'on puisse avouir actuellement)... Bref on espérait un produit Apple.

Seule bonne chose, l'utilisation du FireWire, et une interface multilingue... Enfin, pour 400$, c'est cher payé... Foutage de gueule ??!!!


----------



## Yoann (24 Octobre 2001)

Quelques précisions :
1) l'oreille humaine entend dans le meilleur des cas jusqu'a 20khz. Mais en général, la plupart d'entre nous n'entend pas au dessus de 18 khz ;
2) les 44khz du CD, ce n'est pas la fréquence du maximale émise en qualité CD, mais la fréquence d'échantillonage (ce qui signifie, comme dit Grenoble, qu'on prend 44000 échantillons du signal par seconde) : de ce fait (consultez le théorème de Niquist, mais c'est très logique), la féquence max émise pour cet échantillonage est 22 KHZ. Mais à cette fréquence, la qualité est considérablement détériorée, c'est pourquoi on préfère pour le CD ne pas prendre les fréquences supérieures à 20 KHZ (permettant du même coup de réduire les problème du au repliement de spectre) ;
3) Echantillonner à une fréquence plus élevée (48kHZ voire 96 KHZ), ça permet (en gros) d'augmenter la défnition du signal (sur une échelle temporelle). Donc c'est mieux effectivement.

Bon, j'ai simplifié, là, y a bien sûr d'autres subtilités, mais évitons d'avancer certaine incohérences.
a+

[23 octobre 2001 : message édité par Yoann]


----------



## Coco Bongo (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par emouchet:
*

Pas d'accord, moi j'ai près de 9 Gb de MP3, mais 5 Gb sera suffisant, je ne les écoute pas tous. En fait, je voulais me payer un de ces balladeurs MP3 qui existent chez la concurrence, mais l'IPod les bat à plate couture. 185 g contre 400 g, 10 heures d'autonomie, batterie et pas des piles, Firewire au lieu d'USB (il faut +1 heure pour transférer 5 Gb par l'USB), 20 minutes de mémoire tampon contre 4 minutes. Et l'encombrement hyper réduit, c'est vraiment génial. Quant à le brancher sur une Hi-Fi, c'est sûrement possible via la prise casque.

Son prix est élevé, mais dans les normes de la concurrence.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Franchement tu crois que ca leur aurai fait mal de mettre un port USB à côté du port firewire pour toucher un public plus large (exemple moi avec un imac première génération). Tout le monde n'a pas forcémentles moyens de s'acheter tous les ans le dernier joujou apple !!!!!

et pour le prixxxxxxxxxx!!!!!

@+


----------



## Tyler (24 Octobre 2001)

Bon,

voila,

c'est DIT :

JE VAIS ME L'ACHETER.

Jamais vu un lecteur Mp3 comme ça :

DE LA BOMBE ATOMIQUE NUCLEAIRE.

C'est LE meilleur lecteur du monde.

Ya pas mieux,alors arreter de dire des betises vous les grincheux !

Le lecteur va se vendre !!!

Bon ok,3000 francs....ET ALORS ? Puréééé !
1000 MORCEAUX !En plus,pas besoin de se perdre,je cherche les morceaux,comme dans mon ITUNES cherry !

LE PIED jvous dit !

Bon,ya pas le lien sur l'apple store français !

Grrrr ! C'est quand qu'il y sera !?

J'aimerai bien commander MOI !

Ecouter AIR en boucle....Premiers Symptomes,moon safari,virgin suicides,10000hzlegend ! !!!!!!!!


Yahooo! VIVE APPLE LES GARS !

PS : Vous trouvez pas que le design du lecteur ressemble etrangement à l'icone du DVD PLAYER DE MAC OS X.1 !?
Si si, regardez bien, c'est LUI !



















[23 octobre 2001 : message édité par Tyler]


----------



## benjamin (24 Octobre 2001)

La multiplication des sujets sur un même thème nuit gravement à la santé des forums de MacG.

À part ça, il est effrayant de voir à quel point toutes ces critiques convergent...
...et à quel point elles sont justifiées   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[24 octobre 2001 : message édité par zarathoustra]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

Moi aussi je commande je commande !!! Je voulais un lecteur MP3... je voulais un disque Firewire... tiens les 2 en 1 !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En plus c'est vraiment une revolution, j'ai deja un pote fan de musique qui veux acheter le premier iMac juste pour ce iPod   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon en plus il sort le 10 novembre normalement... et mon anni est le 7 novembre, hehe


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

Reste qu'Apple fait très fort au niveau marketing en vendant des Rio, etc. sur son site!


----------



## MarcMame (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;Camel&gt;:
*Prétencieux parce qu'une fréquence de 20 à 20'000 Hz, cela ne correspond pas à une qualité CD comme ils le prétendent: la fréquence d'un CD audio s'étend jusqu'à 44 kHz.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Rien ne sert de s'énerver Camel, ça te fait dire des conneries :
La réponse en fréquence d'un CD audio est bien de 20Hz à 20Khz. 
44,1Khz c'est la fréquence d'échantillonnage : le nombre de mesures éléctrique éffectuées chaque seconde (44100 mesures ou échantillons).
Pour reproduire un son, il faut *au minimum* 2 échantillons.
Pour pouvoir mesurer 2 fois un signal qui oscille 20 000 fois par seconde (20Khz) il faut donc une fréquence d'échantillonage de 2 fois 20 000 = 40 000.
Et encore, ça ne suffit pas vraiment : En admettant que la première mesure soit faite au moment ou le signal est à son niveau le plus bas (0 volt) et que la 2nde mesure à son niveau le plus haut (5 volts par exemple), le resultat ne sera pas très joli pour les oreilles car on aura un signal carré.
Si, entre les 2 mesures, le signal d'origine a eut des variations, on ne les entendra jamais.
De même que si le signal d'origine est une sinusoïde, le résultat sera quand même un signal carré.
Pour pouvoir reproduire une sinusoïde à peu près propre à 20Khz, il faudrait au moins 8 échantillons, soit une fréquence d'échantillonnage de 160Khz !


----------



## golf (24 Octobre 2001)

Personnellement, il m'intéresse car il possède en plus une fonction que j'exploite avec mon HipZip (Iomega) :
au milieu des morceaux mp3, pouvoir y mettre des fichiers !... En l'occurence un fichier Web Confidential (encodé en 128 bits) !...
Sauf que le HipZip fonctionne avec des micros disquettes de 40 Mo, à peine un CD et qu'il est USB (lent, très lent à charger) !...
Mais quand j'allume le Mac, hop je branche l'engin sur le clavier et j'ai mon fichier confidentiel prêt à être lu !...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors 5 Go en FW !... Je me régale ! 
D'autant que quand j'aurai économisé la somme demandée, il aura baissé de prix de moitié    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[24 octobre 2001 : message édité par golf]


----------



## dany (24 Octobre 2001)

il est cher ? mais par rapport à quoi ? sur le rapport qualité /prix il n'y a rien d'équivallent ! un bon vin, c'est
cher mais on peu boire de la piquette ! un bon restaurant c'est cher mais on peut manger au Mc Do! 
et rien n'oblige à acheter un iPod ! mais moi, je vais
craquer ! @+


----------



## P O L (24 Octobre 2001)

Bon je trouve que vous êtes graves quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ce petit truc a l'air 10x mieux que les modèles existants sur le marché (Arkaos ou JukeBox): plus petit, bien plus beau, bien plus rapide (firewire), super interface et ergonomie, batterie lithium-ion, grande autonomie, super écran... Je sais de quoi je parle, j'ai un jukebox. Quand au prix, c'est pas tellement plus cher qu'un JukeBox en Suisse (mais en France, il est moins cher le JukeBox).
Et dans tous les cas, si la réalité est conforme aux spécifications, c'est pas inadmissible qu'un produit bien bien meilleur que l'offre actuelle soit plus cher, non??

Ensuite, ce n'est pas parce que vous vous n'êtes pas intéressés que le produit est nul. Ca n'a rien à voir. J'ai près de 3 jours de musique sur mon JukeBox en 160Kps et ca marche avec itune et c'est super! Vous n'avez meme pas idée du confort que c'est d'avoir toutes vos pistes préférées dans un appareil de quelques centaines de grammes. Fini la recherche dans les centaines de CD, fini l'encombrement, fini le besoin d'emporter les CD en vacances... C'est pas parce que ca a le look d'un balladeur que ca veut dire que sa seul utilité serait de faire des ballades à pied de 3 jours! C'est pas du tout ca. Faut voir ca comme une discothèque portable. En plus, pour ceux qui téléchargent pleins de MP3, plus besoin de graver des CD.

Par contre, je suis bien d'accord, les balladeurs MP3 avec flash-rom 1) ca sert à rien vu qu'on peut à peine mettre quelques dizaines de mn dedans, 2) si vous prenez avec plein de mémoire, c'est le prix du iPOD pour un contenu ridicule et des possibilités sans comparaison! Réveillez-vous: un balladeur MP3 avec 128Mb de RAM, c'est 2000FF!!! Alors 5Gb pour 3000FF dans la meme taille + le FireWire + le look + ... je prends!

Problèmes par contre avec le JukeBox: la connection USB (super lent), l'autonomie, le poids, l'encombrement, l'interface catatrosphique, écran pourri (et malgré tout ca, je trouve ca super pratique, alors c'est dire!): brefs que des trucs corrigés dans l'iPod. Alors que demande le peuple?

Enfin pour les disques durs dans ces portables, sachez que ce sont des disques durs spéciaux antichocs et pas celui que vous avez dans votre PowerBook, donc c'est normal qu'ils soient chers.

Par contre, le nom iPod, bof... Et puis c'est vrai qu'une entrée audio (comme sur le JukeBox), ca peut être un plus (meme si je ne me suis pas encore servi de la mienne et avant de raler parce que c'est pas là, demandez-vous si vous en auriez vraiment besoin et si un tel besoin correspond au but de la machine ou si vous essayez de la détourner de son utilisation initiale) ainsi qu'un disque de 10G en option par exemple. Mais bon, c'est la première version et c'est pas mal du tout. Ne demandez pas non plus le beurre et l'argent du beurre dès le premier jour.

Ah oui, et puis pour le prix, c'est pas de la faute d'Apple si l'euro se casse la gueule par rapport au dollar et si les produits US sont beaucoup plus chers en Europe.

Donc pour conclure: dites pas que c'est nul avant meme d'avoir essayé ni le produit, ni le concept! D'autant plus que si ca se trouve, ces produits se vendent super bien aux US car eux sont intéressés (ils ont toujours eu de l'avance de toute façon), d'ou le produit Apple.

Et encore une remarque: pour ceux qui veulent de PDA, je vous ferais remarque que 1) la concurrence est très rude dans ce secteur, et 2) les produits actuels résultent d'un long développement et sont donc "à maturité". Ce n'est pas du tout le cas des lecteurs MP3 balladeurs qui ne possèdent pas encore de super produit. Donc l'idée d'Apple de se lancer dans un marché ou elle a de fortes chances de se faire une place ne me parait pas du tout bête plutot que de se ramasser une gamelle dans le secteur des PDA (je vous rappelle que même Palm galère financièrement et Psion a arrêté ses PDA).

Bref, ne tirez pas de jugements négatifs hatifs sur ce produits: attendez quelques mois pour voir si Apple a bien calculé ou pas


----------



## P O L (24 Octobre 2001)

*si ca tient* vraiment ses promesses alors c'est absolument génial car se serait un gras pas en avant dans ce domaine: le meilleur du concept MP3 portable sans quasiment tous les inconvénients des modèles actuels!

J'achète tout de suite!!


----------



## golf (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;Camel&gt;:
*...Enfin, on peut même pas le brancher directement sur les magnifiques enceintes Apple.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
C'est pas trop grave parce qu'il est difficile de porter les harman/kardon aux oreilles !...


----------



## Napoléon (24 Octobre 2001)

Et ben moi je vais faire des économies pour me l'acheter la prochaine fois que je vais voir ma mère au canada... 3515F TTC en France (calculé aux cours d'aujourd'hui) et ça me le met à 3150F en le prenant à Calgary... Y  a pas photo, 400F c 400F!!!

Mais il est tout simplement super ce lecteur MP3, franchement, faut arrêter de gueuler parce que tout ce que je vois moi, c'est une belle machine fonctionnelle et pas si chère que ça quand on y pense... 

Un PDA, j'en aurais pas voulu mais ce truc là! GÉNIAL

un PDA, mais pour quoi faire ??? C'est pas moi qui vais faire des trucs avec... J'ai pas de rdv à gérer, pour faire des trucs en bougeant, j'ai mon ibook, enfin! c plutot subjectif là... 

Allez, je vais faire mes comptes


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2001)

C'est pas trop mal au fi nal,... Mais 50$ de moins et je l aurais pris... Là c est quand même un little trop cher, mais moins cher que la concurrence du genre (Archos par exemple),... Mais ce qui m'inquiète c'est le *"90-day limited warranty"*,... Soit qu'il y a erreur soit que j'ai mal compris,... Mais 3 mois de garantie je trouve ca limite honnete... Et au niveau du support, c'est du Apple donc... Ca va me faire chier de devoir le renvoyer en hollande pour un problème divers...

[24 octobre 2001 : message édité par Florent]


----------



## Flix (24 Octobre 2001)

Bande de veinard, moi ca fait des années que je cherche un lecteur MP3 comme ca, mais evidement, j'ai pas d'argent !!
Alors arreter de vous plaindre, et on ne sait tjs pas ce qu'a voulu dire Floppy !!


----------



## Didier Guillion (24 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour,

Magnifique petite chose, idéale pour épater les potes... Les MacManiaques vont se ruer dessus à mon avis ! Exactement dans l'optique d'Apple en ce moment.
Et le prix est parfaitement étudié, seule une élite va pouvoir pavoiser.
Vous avez noté les petits détails ? Il aurait suffit d'une bete entree micro pour le transformer en quelque chose de bassement "utile", anti-fun quoi...

Juste une question, la "bete" est elle compatible PC (je crois savoir que FireWire existe sur PC mais Itunes ?) ou Steve vise uniquement 5% des 5% d'utilisateur d'ordinateur ?

Cordialement


----------



## benR (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Didier Guillion:
*
Juste une question, la "bete" est elle compatible PC ? *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Requirements
- Macintosh computer with MacOS






c'est pas gagné...


----------



## benR (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par golf:
*
C'est pas trop grave parce qu'il est difficile de porter les harman/kardon aux oreilles !...



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## HAL1 (24 Octobre 2001)

J'aime bien iPod, mais il y a une chose qui m'inquiète ! Les _Majors_ de l'industrie du disque sont en train de se démener comme des diables pour qu'on ne puisse plus s'échanger de la musique si on n'a pas acheté le disque (ce qui semble normal...) et une des solution serait de faire en sorte que les CD audio ne soient plus lisibles sur les lecteurs CD-ROM de nos ordis (Mac ou PC)...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donc, si j'imagine la pire situation, d'ici quelques mois, aucun des CD que nous achèterons ne pourra être transféré vers le dernier joujou Apple...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Salutations


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par hugues:
* on a un disque dur externe Firewire de 5 Go, et non pas 64 MB au plus avec les autres lecteurs*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Franchement, si on parle disque dur, 64 Mo ou 5 Go aujourd'hui, c'est pareil. Et une fois que tu as enregistré tes 5 Gigas, t'en fais quoi de ton i pod? T'écoutes avec ravissement les crachouillis des données? Présenter ca comme génial parce qu'il peut servir de disque dur externe c'est n'importe quoi. Un cd enregistrable a 8 francs, ca contient combien au fait ? Et un disque dur externe de 20 ou 40 Go ca coute combien? Ah oui! C'est pas transportable, c'est ca?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*
Mais bien sûr certains imaginaient un produit miracle que l'on aurait reçu gratuitement dans sa boîte aux lettres. Mais rêvons... ça fait du bien... mais Apple ce n'est pas Pere-noel.com...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alors c'est quoi être utilisateur apple? C'est tout accepter en fermant sa gueule? C'est ca, "think different" ? Baver devant steeve à chaque éructation du grand maitre ? Je m'en fous de IPod, personne ne m'oblige à l'acheter, mais franchement, ca dénote d'une politique commerciale élitiste contre laquelle je m'ennerve depuis des années et qui a poussée la pomme a moins de 5%....


----------



## remi trom (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Didier Guillion:
*Il aurait suffit d'une bete entree micro pour le transformer en quelque chose de bassement "utile", anti-fun quoi...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et peut-être aussi en quelque-chose de gros, lourd etc...
C'est une extension de votre MAC...
et sur votre MAC, vous pouvez y mettre un micro, un Lecteur CD, etc...
Le mac EST le hub numérique.....
Apple ne pourra jamais contenter tout le monde; alors si moi non plus je ne trouve pas ce lecteur "révolutionaire", c'est peut-être parce que j'espérais autre chose...
le successeur du Newton....
Mais j'ai peur qu'il n'arrivera jamais; car le Newton, c'est pas Steeve qui en a eu l'idée; et Steeve y déteste les idées des autres; et quand il est revenu chez Apple, la première chose qu'il a faite, c'est de supprimer le Newton !!! donc je pense que je resterais à jamais avec mon Newton 2001...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci dit, cet iPod me parrait quand même un petit bijou technologique à la Apple...

et si le reste de la vision digitale de Steeve est de la même trempe, on a pas fini de se disputer sur la pertinence de ses choix.....


----------



## benjamin (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Didier Guillion:
*[...]Magnifique petite chose, idéale pour épater les potes... [...] Et le prix est parfaitement étudié, seule une élite va pouvoir pavoiser. [...] Vous avez noté les petits détails ? Il aurait suffit d'une bete entree micro pour le transformer en quelque chose de bassement "utile", anti-fun quoi...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est tout à fait ça, Didier. C'est l'art de claquer 3000 francs pour un petit appareil que l'on sortira de sa poche dès que l'occasion se présentera, quitte à se passer toujours la même chanson en boucle. Le style avant tout, voilà ce qui compte vraiment. Cela n'a rien de révolutionnaire, c'est un bête lecteur MP3 (les 5 go ne sont pas une innovation ; des lecteurs 6 go existent déjà). La seule différence vient de la petite pomme grise dessus (et peut-être aussi du Firewire, je le concède) : c'est tout de suite mieux que ces ridicules Rio bleus avec leurs écrans de trois caractères.
Cet iPod est dans la pure lignée du Spartacus, et j'adore quand Apple sort ce genre de produits...
Vivement sa sortie en France, car cela deviendra le futur compagnon idéal de mon G5 - 3 Ghz - Apple Display 25"    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










J'avais applaudi l'arrêt de production de produits comme le Quicktake, les imprimantes, les scanners et le rencentrage sur le hardware et l'OS. Mais là, je ne comprends plus trop la stratégie de Steve. Pourquoi s'égarer et tenter de concurrencer des spécialistes sur le marché des MP3, hein    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour finir, j'espère que l'on ne va quand même pas avoir le droit maintenant à un Quicktake 2, à une DV, et à un lecteur DVD de salon, quand même !

[24 octobre 2001 : message édité par zarathoustra]

[24 octobre 2001 : message édité par zarathoustra]


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par remi trom:
*C'est une extension de votre MAC...
et sur votre MAC, vous pouvez y mettre un micro, un Lecteur CD, etc...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et une imprimante pour cracher des chèques à la file d'histoire d'avoir a la fin des joujous qui sont utiles...


----------



## benjamin (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> 6.09 centimètres de largeur, 10.16 centimètre de longueur et 1.9 centimètres d'épaisseur <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Eh, je viens de faire les mesures et de vérifier : c'est tout à fait la taille de le poche intérieure droite de la veste Armani que je me suis achetée avant-hier à Milan.
Quelle classe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Vraiment indispensable, cet iPod


----------



## remi trom (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*

Et une imprimante pour cracher des chèques à la file d'histoire d'avoir a la fin des joujous qui sont utiles...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Exacte !!!

Si tu as le fichier "Chèques" au format Illustrator, pourrais-tu le poster afin d'en faire profiter tout le monde...

Encore faut-il une imprimante reconnue ...


----------



## Didier Guillion (24 Octobre 2001)

Merci pour vos réponse. Alors je ne comprends plus très bien, je croyais qu'Apple avait décidé d'arreter les périphériques car cela coutait trop de sous. Au moins, les périphériques Apple marchaient sur PC : j'utilise ma LaserWriter sur PC.

Si le IPod est reservé aux utilisateurs d'Apple et ne vise même pas le marché des affisionados de la musique en général, ce n'est plus qu'un gadget sans trop d'avenir dans sa forme actuelle.

De plus le MP3 est copyrighté si je ne m'abuse et les propriétaires de la norme commencent à reclamer des royalties (le prix de l'Ipod vient t il de la?)

Et si on prennait le problème à l'envers, imaginons qu'Apple sorte Itunes 2 sur PC et l'IPod a un prix décent (personnellement je ne depénserait pas plus de 1000F pour un produit que tu peut exploser à tout moment, vous avez deja essayé de faire du jogging avec un Walk Man, il tombe regulièrement !) les utilisateurs PC auraient pu se dire, tient c'est cool se truc sa marche tout seul, on branche et hop! c'est donc ça le Mac ? Allons voir de plus pret... Un genre d'échantillon du "look and feel" Mac sur PC.

Mais bon, je suppose que comme d'habitude les commerciaux sont passés par la. Ou alors, il faut attendre la prochaine version ... ???

Cordialement


----------



## roro (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*Tiens, vous avez vu ? Garanti 3 mois   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour une machine à 400$ (donc vraisemblablement 4000 FF), c'est un peu limite, non ? Dommage, j'étais à fond partant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'aurai plutot parié sur 2990FF... m'enfin, même à ce prix, c'est NON !
pas besoin d'un baladeur mp3. Et pour un DD portable, je paierai moins cher un vrai DD dont la capacité sera plus importante. Bref, je ne vois pas bien qui vise Apple avec ce truc hors de prix.


----------



## Lodoss (24 Octobre 2001)

n'empêche que l'annonce révolutionnaire est quand même décevante non   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'aurais préféré la rumeur qui faisait de l'engin un Super PDA, avec lequel on aurait écouté des MP3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mais qui aurait servi également à bcp d'autres chose. je suis déçu de cet iPod : ce lecteur MP3 Steve aurait du le sortir en même temps que les iMac et iTunes là c'eut été révolutionnaire !!!!!


----------



## Lodoss (24 Octobre 2001)

C'est exacte c'est très décevant de la par d'Apple c'est une révolution qui n'a pas eu lieu. Vraiment je m'attendais à mieux de la par de Steve.
J'ai l'impression que parfois il nous prend vraiment pour des billes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

ce sera pour une autre fois il y aura sûrement encore des autres iBidules sûrement un pour iMovie3


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2001)

...Probablement pour les amateurs de beaux objets - les vrais fans de MP3 sont probablement déjà équipés !
...Ensemble parfaitement coordonné avec l'iBook...
Pour moi, 2 inconvénients majeurs qui feront que je ne l'achèterai pas :
- pas de possibilité de connexion directe sur mes soundsticks HK
- pas d'entrée analogique
Très bel objet au design soigné et au prix en rapport... sans plus...


----------



## P O L (24 Octobre 2001)

D'après un forum de macnn, c'est ca le disque de l'iPod:
http://www.toshiba.com/taecdpd/where/enduser.shtml 

Cliquez sur "5GB HDD PC Card - MK5002MPL"

USD 400 prix de vente en ligne quoi, le prix de l'iPod. Ca n'a rien à voir avec les disques des JukeBox et Archaos qui sont des disques de portable 3.5''.

Alors une fois de plus, le prix n'apparait vraiment pas comme trop cher. Il faut bien payer la fabriquation et le R&D (j'ai pas l'impression que beaucoup d'entre vous ne voient pas du tout la différence entre ce modèle et l'offre actuel, et ce que ca coute de faire un tel pas en avant).


----------



## Sven (24 Octobre 2001)

Pour les amateurs de peinture il y a bien quelque chose chez Sony, le cadre photo digital. Tu glisse le memory stick et tu choisi la photo. Je censure le prix tellement c'est ridicule pour un tel gadget.

Le iPrix risque de flamber en Europe, 3000 plutot que 2500 helas!
A 2500 je l'achete.

Vous avez note le port Firewire, la sortie son et ensuite une espece de cache qu'on aimerait enlever. C'est pour le iFuture si la machine marche bien?


----------



## roro (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lodoss:
*J'ai l'impression que parfois il nous prend vraiment pour des billes    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non, je pense plutôt que, comme les politiques, ils sont déconnectés des réalités : qui est prêt à dépenser près de 3000F pour un baladeur MP3 évolué ?
à ce prix, là je préfère m'acheter un palm... et encore, un palm je peux en avoir un bien pour moins cher !

pour écouter de la musique, l'iPod est sûrement génial, mais qui est prêt à payer la différence de prix de 2000F qui existe entre un baladeur CD et l'iPod ? ça fait cher la différence pour écouter de la musique...
d'autre part, comme je le disais plus haut, pour le côté stockage/disque dur, on aura mieux fait de s'orienter vers un DD portable USB/FW, nettement moins couteux et plus performant !

je me demande comment cette annonce a été perçue par la bourse comme on dit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, car moi, je suis sceptique (comme la plupart d'entre vous)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[24 octobre 2001 : message édité par roro]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

Une nouveauté apple toute chaude et les posteurs-fils-à-papa-gâtés sont là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Franchement pourquoi est ce que les dirigeants d'apple nous prendraient pour des billes leur iTruc est pas si cher (600 fr suisses). Il est beau, il est pratique, léger, on peut le relié au mac, il se recharge comme de rien, il est pratique, son écran est rétroéclairé, il peut servir de HD extèrne........

Franchement on dirait que d'une annonce à une autre vous faites des copier-coller de vos post: chuis pas contenet, trop cher, Steve nous prend pour des cons ....blahbla

c'est lourd

_see the good side of life _
une fois


----------



## r e m y (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
[QB]...
Pour moi, 2 inconvénients majeurs qui feront que je ne l'achèterai pas :
- pas de possibilité de connexion directe sur mes soundsticks HK
- pas d'entrée analogique
QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est dans la logique même du produit tel que l'entend Apple. Il s'agit d'un périphérique mobile du Hub numérique constitué par ton iMac, iBook, ou POwerbook.
En clair, quand tu es chez toi, tu réveilles ton Mac d'une petite claque amicale et tu écoutes tes MP3 avec iTunes 2 à travers tes superbes SoundStick Harman Kardon.

Inutile de brancher ton iPod qui ne sert qu'en ballade....

Même chose pour l'enregistrement depuis une source analogique. C'est ton Mac qui doit faire le boulot (à condition de trouver une entrée analogique...)


Bon cela dit, je ne suis pas sûr que bcp achète ce POD (Player Of Data ?)... C'est cher pour un balladeur, et comme certains l'ont fait remarqué c'est un produit Mac only.... ce qui pour moi est le vrai défaut !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par roro:
*
 qui est prêt à dépenser près de 3000F pour un baladeur MP3 évolué ?
à ce prix, là je préfère m'acheter un palm... et encore, un palm je peux en avoir un bien pour moins cher !

pour écouter de la musique, l'iPod est sûrement génial, mais qui est prêt à payer la différence de prix de 2000F qui existe entre un baladeur CD et l'iPod ? ça fait cher 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui mais ça c'est un autre problème roro même si toi tu n'es pas prêt à dépenser ton fric ppour un Balladeur 
Mp3 le marché existe est apple question prix se positionne pas si mal à vrai dire (rare sont les machin aussi simple à utiliser)


----------



## ficelle (24 Octobre 2001)

mais pourquoi j'ai acheté un jukebox Archos, ne disposant que d'une interface USB, incompatible avec OS X, lourd et antiergonomique au niveau de l'interface ? hein, pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2001)

Bon je remets un couche.... je suis totalement neutre, je vais problement m'en prendre un, mais en plus des malheureux 3 mois de garantie il semble y avoir un autre défaut que je n'ai vu à nul part... Le vérouillage des touches ! Qqu à lu des infos à ce sujet ? Je vois rien à nul par moi


----------



## roro (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ouizard:
*

Oui mais ça c'est un autre problème roro même si toi tu n'es pas prêt à dépenser ton fric ppour un Balladeur 
Mp3 le marché existe est apple question prix se positionne pas si mal à vrai dire (rare sont les machin aussi simple à utiliser)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je n'ai pas dit que je n'étais pas prêt à dépenser pour un baladeur. Je posais la question suivante : qui est prêt à dépenser 2000 FF de plus qu'un simple baladeur Cd pour obtenir un baladeur MP3 tip top ?

tout ça pour dire que ce produit s'adresse à une minorité (pourvue de Mac sous 9.1).


----------



## roro (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*Tiens, vous avez vu ? Garanti 3 mois   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

y a t il des juristes dans le coin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
y a une obligation légale en France de garantir un produit neuf pendant un an ? ça se réserve un certain type de produit (électro ménager, automobile... ??)


----------



## P O L (24 Octobre 2001)

Quelques réactions des fameux "analystes" américains ici:
http://news.cnet.com/news/0-1006-200-7627927.html?tag=mn_hd 

Vous verrez qu'il ne sont loin d'être négatifs que la plupart d'entre vous et ils reconnaissent bien que l'iPod et nettement meilleur que l'offre actuelle dans ce domaine.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*
 Pourquoi s'égarer et tenter de concurrencer des spécialistes sur le marché des MP3, hein     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est là que tu te trompes, il n'y a pas encore de spécialistes dans les balladeurs mp3 c'est un marché encore trop jeune et apple avec ses 4'ooo'ooo'ooo $, ses labo bourrés de bidules technologiques inutiles, sont équipe du défunt soundjam pour le son, son sens du design va se tailler la part du lion sur mac dans tous les cas... parceque tu vois un type dubitatif qui entre dans un magasin apple aux USA et qui voit le bidule simple à utiliser, pas si cher, beau, puissant, mieux quze ce que fait toute la concurrence ça peut être un argument de vente. Parceque il ne faut pas se tromper ce bidule est le meilleur lecteur mp3 actuellement ur le marché, le plus beau et celui qui a le meilleur rapport qualité prix vlà


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*Tiens, vous avez vu ? Garanti 3 mois   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour une machine à 400$ (donc vraisemblablement 4000 FF), c'est un peu limite, non ? Dommage, j'étais à fond partant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

AHHHHHH je croyais etre le seul a avoir vu ca... Y a aussi le fait ke les touches ne sont pas vérouilables à prioris, mais vis à vis de la concurrence c est le best de chez best ! Y a pas photo l'Archos est écrasé la à côté... 

Mais le problème des réparations sous garantie... Me vois mal commencer à faire des ptits cartons pour renvoyer les iPod de mes clients en Hollande durant 3 semaines pour le faire réparer... Surtout si la garantie vaut 3 mois au final ca laisse plus grande marge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,...

Je pense aussi que le prix va baisser d'ici quelques mois, qu'il s agit la d'attirer pas trop de monde pour son lancement, Apple ne veut plus se planter comme avec le Cube donc ne pas faire trop de stock et faire un production quasi au compte goute je pense... Et si le produit marche vraiment lui baisser un poil le prix genre 50$ et le produire plus massivement... Faut dire que la les gens touchés sont quand même très très très limités... Uniquement les macusers avec du FireWire... Ca fait pas beaucoup de monde au final... Et que très peu d'entre eux voudront d'un iPod,... Apple met la carotte au bout du batton pour tous les geeks que nous sommes, une sorte de bonus qui coute kan meme 400$,...

Bref j en veux un quoi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par P O L:
*Et encore une remarque: pour ceux qui veulent de PDA, je vous ferais remarque que 1) la concurrence est très rude dans ce secteur, et 2) les produits actuels résultent d'un long développement et sont donc "à maturité". *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Là, on voit que tu n'as jamais essayé le Newton d'Apple. Même après toutes ces années depuis la disparition du dernier modèle, tous ceux qui l'ont utilisé te diront que Newton reste imbattu en philosophie, ergonomie, et qualité. 
Quand on sait les progrès réalisé en processeur, économie d'énergie, connectivité réalisés depuis la disparition de Newton, je comprends qu'une grande majorité rêve qu'Apple ressorte ses cartons. Pocket PC et Palm sont très loin derrière, crois moi.

Pour l'iPod, c'est un très bel appareil. Mais ce qui déçoit, c'est qu'une fois de plus, Apple n'en fait qu'à sa tête et que nous avons connu trop d'échecs d'appareils pour s'inquiéter de cette énième tentative.

Personnellement, le hub numérique d'Apple, je ne le voyais pas comme ça.

Maintenant, j'attends le camescope Apple, l'appareil photo Apple et peut-être enfin le PDA Apple, puisque si on reprend les appareils satellites gravitant autour de l'iBook, Apple vient de remplir la première case, remplaçant le Rio sur la photo...


----------



## Lodoss (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ouizard:
*Une nouveauté apple toute chaude et les posteurs-fils-à-papa-gâtés sont là   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Franchement pourquoi est ce que les dirigeants d'apple nous prendraient pour des billes leur iTruc est pas si cher (600 fr suisses). Il est beau, il est pratique, léger, on peut le relié au mac, il se recharge comme de rien, il est pratique, son écran est rétroéclairé, il peut servir de HD extèrne........

Franchement on dirait que d'une annonce à une autre vous faites des copier-coller de vos post: chuis pas contenet, trop cher, Steve nous prend pour des cons ....blahbla

c'est lourd

see the good side of life 
une fois   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

D'une part je ne suis pas un fils-à-papa-gâtés d'autre part pour un suisse 2800 Ffr c'est peut être pas bcp, mais pour certains français c'est pas donné.




De plus je ne pense pas que l'iPod soit révolutionnaire, le fait qu'il soit FireWire et doté d'un disque dur (d'autres lecteurs on déjà des capacités bcp plus importantes) ne le place pas de ce point de vue comme révolutionnaire. Et encore heureux qu'il soit compatible avec iTune, c'est quand même le minimum pour un lecteur mp3 apple non   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'iPod est un produit certes sympa mais pas révolutionnaire pour autant


----------



## P O L (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par pierrelyon:
*
Là, on voit que tu n'as jamais essayé le Newton d'Apple.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben le Newton, c'est 10x la taille de mon Palm, sans parler du poids, et la reconnaissance manuscrite est encore pire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus sérieusement: je ne voulais pas dire que les PDA actuels sont parfaits mais qu'ils sont bien avancés et que faire un bond en avant comme celui de l'iPod par rapport aux players MP3 me parait très difficile. Sauf à jouer sur le prix, mais Apple ne peut pas faire ça et ce n'est pas son but non plus.

Mais même, admettons que Apple sorte un PDA: le marché est saturé, les boites principales ont des difficultés (Palm et Psion), et Windows CE devient de plus en plus important... sans parler du cout de développement d'un tel PDA révolutionnaire! C'est autre chose que développer un lecteur MP3!

De la même facon, je ne vois pas Apple développer une caméra DV: ca n'a aucun intérêt, car elle devrait se battre contre des boîtes spécialisée et qui ont une grosse expérience et qui sont déjà bien établies sur le marché.

Encore une fois, l'intéret du marché des players MP3, c'est que 1) il est tout neuf et que tout le monde a encore sa chance, 2) les produits actuels sont très très moyens, et aussi chers! Si vous ne me croyez pas, allez faire un tour à la Fnac.


----------



## Elance (24 Octobre 2001)

Je trouve le produit bien adapté au marché des Players MP3. Comparez les produits en terme d'utilisation, d'autonomie, de taille, poids, prix etc... faite une moyenne et vous constaterez que le iPod et très bien positionné. Si on le compare aux produits les plus vendu "Samsung Yepp "2290 Frs pour 64 Mo" et Sony NW-E3 "1990 Frs pour 64 Mo il ni a pas photo pour le iPod. Maintenant si on le compare aux produits de Archos "le 6000 (6 giga pour 2600 Frs) et le studio 20 (20 giga pour 3600 Frs) le iPod ce situe entre les deux produits d'un point de vue prix mais si l'on compare les performances le iPod est toujours très bien positionné. Je pense qu'en toute objectivité qu'il sagit d'un bon produit.

Perso j'ai un MD Sony (avec compression) et un Player MP3 Sony NWE3 et franchement je vais les revendre pour me prendre le iPod.

Le but est d'avoir un produit qui correspond à ces besoins. Un téléphone mobile a par servir a téléphoner, avoir un port infra rouge, un vibreur, un bon agenda et etre relativement compact on lui demande rien d'autre, pourtant il en sort plusieurs par mois ayant tous grosso modo les mêmes caractéristiques et pourtant il s'en vends des milliers par mois (d'ailleurs en septembre le nombre le ligne mobile a depassé le nombre de ligne fixe, 35 millions pour 34 millions) et c'est comme  cela pour des centaines de produits de consommation.

Je penses que beaucoup d'entre vous sont déçu par l'annonce de Steve Jobs hier comme d'autres l'ont étaient après les annonces de NY cette été. Tout le monde attendé un nouvelle iMac... finallement nada. n'empeche qu'Apple a cloturé son bilan annuelle le 29 septembre avec 66 millions de dollars de bénéfice. C'est bien la preuve que leur produits corresponds aux attente d'une partie de la population. Perso j'en fait partie, je penses m'acheter un iBook et un Ipod en 2002.

iMacalement  votre.


----------



## DVP (24 Octobre 2001)

Je voulais juste reagir sur cet histoire de 44.1khz, et 20000hz

L'oreille humaine (normale) ne percoit les sons que de 20Hz a 20000Hz.

Il y a un monsieur du nom de Nyquist qui a etudie la chose et edicté une regle : il faut echantilloner au double de la frequence si on veut restituer fidelement le signal.

Prenons un exemple simple: une sinusoide.

Si on echantillone a la frequence de la sinusoide on va TOUJOURS echantilloner la meme valeur:


```

```
 
Resultat rejoué:

```

```

Maintenant si on echantillone au double de la frequence:

```

```
on obtient:

```

```
Qui est beaucou plus proche du signal original.

Dans la pratique on a constaté qu'une valeur de 2.2 etait mieux qu'une valeur de 2.
Donc pour pouvoir echantilloner un signal de 20kHz il faut au minimum 20*2.2= 44Khz

Voili voilou...

[24 octobre 2001 : message édité par DVP]


----------



## emouchet (24 Octobre 2001)

Elitiste, mon oeil. Autant à une certaine époque le matériel informatique était hors de prix, autant actuellement il est sous-évalué. Il n'y a rien qu'à voir les difficultés à sortir une marge correcte pour les revendeurs Mac (et PC). Seulement, les gens ont pris l'habitude de payer de moins en moins et ils en veulent de plus en plus. Regardez dans la rue. Combien de voitures de plus de 120000 FF y a-t-il? Et nombre de conducteurs les changeront d'ici quelques années. Ah, pour ça, on a du fric... mais on trouve cela normal... 

Ça devient débile. Savez-vous qu'actuellement la RAM DIMM qui est si bon marché se vend à perte pour écouler les stocks? Du côté imprimantes, je suis sûr que beaucoup de jets d'encre sont également vendues à perte, mais là on vous arnaque bien par la suite avec le prix des consommables. Je préférerais payer le véritable prix de l'imprimante et le vrai prix de l'encre parce qu'à +4000 FF le litre, c'est vraiment de l'arnaque.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Les utilisateurs ont été trop "chouchoutés" et certains confondent Apple avec le Père Noël. Elitiste le Mac? Des programmes de qualité comme iTunes, iMovie, iDVD gratuits vous permettant de réaliser des trucs qui vous auraient coûté des dizaines de milliers de francs il y a juste 3 ans. Pas pour PC? Normal, ce n'est pas parce que c'est gratuit que cela ne coûte rien à Apple. Si Apple nous les fourni gratuitement, c'est bien pour attirer des gens sur la plate-forme Mac. Tout transférer sur PC, gratuitement, serait du suicide. Et si c'était payant pour PC, bonjour le scandale... 

La technologie balladeur MP3 est encore relativement chère, mais c'est ainsi auprès de tous les fabricants. Je me rappelle les premiers lecteurs CD Philips. Ils coûtaient 4000 FF, sautaient dès la moindre raie et étaient moins bien que les lecteurs actuels à 400 FF. Et les appareils photo numériques à 320x240 pixels pour 2800 FF? les premiers lecteurs DVD? Et contrairement à ces appareils, l'iPod est abouti. Dans 3-4 ans, le MP3 s'encodera toujours à 160 kbps, Firewire existera toujours, il ne sera pas complètement démodé comme les appareils numériques dont je parlais.

Si on peut reprocher quelque chose à Apple, ce serait plutôt du côté de son SAV, mais là, c'est un autre débat...

P. Schifferle


----------



## WebOliver (24 Octobre 2001)

Finalement je pense que ça correspond bien à la philosphie Digital Hub. Un Mac et plein d'appareils autour pour nous faciliter la vie. Il y a l'iPod et je suis prêt à parier que l'on va voir Apple continuer à sortir quelques outils de ce type dans le futur. Le prochain pourrait l'iWatch (lecteur DVD). Ou le iTake pour récupérer ses photos numériques...
La question est de savoir si l'ont a besoin d'un Digital Hub...


----------



## Rouletabille (24 Octobre 2001)

Plus de photos et un utilisateur de PC qui regrette de ne pas avoir de Mac pour profiter de l'iPod :

ici


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lodoss:
*
part pour un suisse 2800 Ffr c'est peut être pas bcp, mais pour certains français c'est pas donné.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Bon on coupe les légendes en suisse ce sont les banques qui on le fric pas les simple type comme moi

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lodoss:
*
D'une part je ne suis pas un fils-à-papa-gâtés d'autre *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mais tu te comporte tout comme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Bon excuses moi ça m'a échappé c'était trop tentant.
j'espère que je ne t'ai pas vexé
sans rancunes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Amitiés


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

Mais c'est pas croyable ca... sur les forums de MacG, tout le monde critique ce iPod... alors que sur les forums d'Only Mac, on parle deja d'une grosse commande groupee car tout le monde en veux un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Etrange...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (24 Octobre 2001)

Bah moi je le trouve super cette iPod...
frnahcement..

un peu chère oui, là je suis d'accord, mais il va baisser je le sent. pas tout de suite, mais pour Noel, je le sent bien...

je trouve que c'est un super bijou.. et c'est vraiment dommage qu'ils soit reservé au mac, parce que je suis sur que s'il était compatible PC, avec 50$ de moins, ca ferai un carton..

Mais voilà, c'est apple quoi... faut s'attendre à tout...

De plus moi je préfère largement ca à un PDA, j'en ai rien à faire d'un PDA moi


----------



## benjamin (24 Octobre 2001)

Je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit, après une nuit de réflexions mouvementées.
Le iPod est un produit en avance sur son temps qui, comme le dit emouchet, ne sera pas encore démodé dans plusieurs années.
C'est un produit très stylé, avec son petit trackpad, sa grosse pomme grise dans le dos, et ses 170 grammes.
Mais hélas, il ne s'accorde pas, je pense, aux désirs souvent élémentaires d'un utilisateur de mac moyen : celui qui possède un iMac ou un iBook et qui veut juste un lecteur de MP3, le père de famille qui entre dans un AppleStore américain ou dans une FNAC française.
Trop pour le marché familial, et pas assez pour le marché pro.
Reste ceux qui ont déjà quelques Go de MP3 sur leur DD, qui adorent Apple et qui achèteront l'iPod, quitte à faire quelques sacrifices financiers. J'en fais partie. Mais sommes-nous assez pour faire de cette petite merveille un succès ?


----------



## mtra (24 Octobre 2001)

Faites confiance a apple pour le futur, on vit le changement la !
vous croyez serieusement qu'apple ignore la porté d'un futur newton2 ? Tout ca nous depasse un peu, laissé couler, relaxez vous c'est pas votre vie qui est en jeu la? si apple coule demain on serra un peu triste mais ca s'arrete la  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si vous aimé pas l'ipod n'acheter pas.
moi j'aime et je n'est pas trouve une seule critique sur ce forum assez forte pour me faire douter ( bon j'avoue le coup de la guarantie est le seul truc qui me refroidi )
et ca m'etonnerais que l'ipod ne soit pas compatible PC dans un tres proche avenir...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2001)

En clair :

- l'appareil a une bande passante de  20 à 20 000 Hz. (quand on achète une chaine hifi il y a souvent indiqué la bande passante de l'ampli)

- la fréquence d'échantillonnage des morceaux est de 44Khz (comme votre platine CD).

[24 octobre 2001 : message édité par izostar3d]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
* cette iPod...
frnahcement..
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

nouveau problème est ce que c'est une ou un iPod (c'est achement important)


----------



## archeos (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par roro:
*. Je posais la question suivante : qui est prêt à dépenser 2000 FF de plus qu'un simple baladeur Cd pour obtenir un baladeur MP3 tip top ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben peut-être pas mal de monde, parce que quand tu vois la quantité de lecteurs mp3 bien moins bons qui se sont vendus, à 1500 F et plus et avec à peine une heure de musique, un seul usage possible et des recharges qui portent le prix pas loin de l'iPod, et des connections série sur certains modèles
la différence se fait sur pas mal de points quand même
mais bon, c'est vrai que ça fait cher pour moi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*
Apple aurait mieux fait de developper un PDA a partir duquel on aurait pu avoir un lecteur Mp3, un organizer (compatible svp ac Entourage ou Palm Desktop), un DD de stockage, un ensemble fonctionnant en totale symbiose ac OSX, et prquoi pas sour un OSX Light.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mais bien sûr 
qui fait le café en plus et qui a un écran 22 pouces, un clavier géant un processeur G8 a 1000ghz 

pis quoi encore

avant de poster des nouveaux sujet regarde un peu autour de toi ya déjà plein de sujet où des scéptiques comme toi peuvent épancher leur soif d'ânnerie

sans rancunes


----------



## archeos (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*la garantie légale contre les vices de fabrication en france est d'un an c'est sûr, et il me semble que l'europe est en train de la faire passer à deux, mais je ne suis pas formel sur ça.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

La garantie légale et gratuite, contre les vices de fabrication ou de conception, dont la charge de la preuve est au client, est sans limitation de durée, même si le contrat de vente en inclut une.
Toutes les autres garanties sont contractuelles, et donc plus ou moins à la discrétion du vendeur


----------



## mercutio (24 Octobre 2001)

voila,
comme je l'ai dit dans un autre poste, le ipod coutera 450 euros et sera disponible en novembre:
outre son prix j'ai deux reproches à lui faire:
-impossiblede lire des fichiers AIFF ou .WAV (qualité cd).
-pas d'entrée analogique (line in/mic).

Apple m'énerve à brider toujours ses machines.

le fait de pouvoir stoker des données autre que audio est géniale.
malheureusement, je n'ai pas de firewire et encore moins les 450 euros.

Sinon, c'est quand même une belle bête.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par P O L:
*D'après un forum de macnn, c'est ca le disque de l'iPod:
http://www.toshiba.com/taecdpd/where/enduser.shtml 

Cliquez sur "5GB HDD PC Card - MK5002MPL"

USD 400 prix de vente en ligne quoi, le prix de l'iPod. Ca n'a rien à voir avec les disques des JukeBox et Archaos qui sont des disques de portable 3.5''.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Apple pourrait faire un modele a 2Go pour 100 ou 150 $ de moins peut-etre... enfin, moi je commande celui-la des que possible !!


----------



## archeos (24 Octobre 2001)

A quoi sert le Wav ou l'AIFF, puisque le mp3 à 128 kbps, ou mieux à 160 kbps, offre une qualité égale à ces deux formats. Il élimine ce qu'on entend pas, et compresse le reste


----------



## roro (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mercutio:
*voila,
comme je l'ai dit dans un autre poste, le ipod coutera 450 euros*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si on en croit macplus l'iPod sera vendu... 530 euros !
non, vraiment pas pour moi... autre chose à faire de 3500 boules...


----------



## Didier Guillion (25 Octobre 2001)

Non désolé, le meilleur MP3 n'équivaut pas en qualité avec du Wav ou de l'AIFF. Mais on considère en général que pour une écoute en milieu bruité avec un casque ouvert, la différence est minime.

Cordialement


----------



## iBen (25 Octobre 2001)

Avant de critiquer il serait bon de se renseigner, le prix est encore inconnu mais il sait lire les mp3, le wav et l'aif cf. apple.com/ipod.
Il est par ailleur flashable ce qui lui permettra le temps venu de lire d'autres formats.
Tout cela ça se paye. Enfin, s'il coûte 2990fr, c'est un à peine plus chère que les lecteurs mp3 sony tout petits mais sans écran, 64mo, pas de liste de lecture, usb...
 Qd au juke box, et-on dans la même catégorie ? Moi j'ai la réponse


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2001)

Selon 01net.fr, l'iPod coutera 3600 FF (549 E)... Sans compter la TVA, à moins que je me trompe, ce qui va nous faire dans les 4000 boules, soit 1000 de plus que chez nos cousins ricains. Ca fait mal !


----------



## Bialès (25 Octobre 2001)

iPod : 449  HT, ce qui fait, 537  TTC
donc 2945 FF HT et 3522,50 FF TTC

Voilà pour mettre fin aux "rumeurs" qui circulent sur le prix.


----------



## Gwenhiver (25 Octobre 2001)

Lalala  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[24 octobre 2001 : message édité par Gwenhiver]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2001)

iPod coûte cher. Mais serait-il plus polyvalent qu'on veut bien le croire?

Peu de commentaires sont fait sur son utilisation possible comme unité de stockage. Apple n'a d'ailleurs pas très bien vendu cette qualité-là: il n'y a aucune capture d'écran sur la manière dont le disque iPod se monte sur le bureau.

Mieux: et si iPod se connectait aux caméras DV? Là, il pourrait devenir réellement intéressant.

Encore une chose. Pas un mot sur la compatibilité d'iPod avec les PC. S'agit-il un d'un pur produit d'appel pour faire acheter Mac, ou iPod pourrait-il trouver sa place auprès d'un plus large public?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2001)

Pas mal de gens ici parlent déjà de flop à propos de l'iPod... Mais si je me souviens bien tout les flops d'Apple étaient dû à des produits révolutionnaire souvent en avance sur leur temps: le Newton, la Pippin, le Cube... Alors que l'iPod n'est pas vraiment révolutionnaire... Il est juste plus joli, plus facile d'emploi, il stocke plus de chansons que les autres,et c. Donc pourquoi serait-ce un flop? Les fabricants de Mp3 auraient abandonnés depuis longtemps d'en fabriquer si ça fonctionnait pas, non?


----------



## golf (25 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mercutio:
*...
-impossiblede lire des fichiers AIFF ou .WAV (qualité cd)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
De toute façon comme c'est iTunes 2 qui fait le transfert, il convertira ces fichiers en mp3 !...
Le choix mp3 est peut être discutable, mais je me pose la question : l'Os qui le gère (et de décodeur mp3) est il sur le DD, en EPROM ou en ROM ?
Sur le DD ou en EPROM, ce serait bien car cela laisserait la porte ouverte à des évolutions d'encodage/décodage !...
Votre avis ?


----------



## golf (25 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par iFlighT:
*...Ferai mieux de pousser leur designer et ingenieur sur les futur iMac !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Parce que tu crois qu'ils jouent à la belote !...
Que cela leur fait plaisir de ne pas satisfaire les attentes des clients !...
Vu un récent article du Figaro Economie, Apple attend tout simplement la montée en puissance de l'usine géante d'écrans de LG/Goldstar (déjà partenaire d'Apple et IBM)  pour toucher des écrans à des coûts capables de s'intégrer dans des prix d'iMac !...
Ce qui devrait intervenir début 2002 !...
Ici même (MacGene), il a aussi été évoqué les difficultés de montée en cadence des G3 et G4 par Motorola qui empêche Apple de faire glisser ses gammes vers le haut pour garder des prix de vente raisonnables et les meilleurs marges de la profession (garantie de R&D) !...
L'environnement techno de la Pomme ne les met pas à la fête !...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2001)

Avant de dire des conneries vous pouvez pas vous renseigner un peu ? 

Tiré du site de l iPod :

"Audio formats supported: MP3 (up to 320 Kbps), MP3 Variable Bit Rate (VBR), WAV, AIFF"

Bon c'est ki ki a commencé avec cette connerie k'il ne lit pas le Wav et Aiff ?


----------



## Tyler (25 Octobre 2001)

Donc l'appareil aura un bon son !!!!?


----------



## mtra (25 Octobre 2001)

parce que comme d'habitude les pauvres bougres qui n'aiment pas un produit de leur firme prefere dénigre et critique un matériel dont il ne peuvent aprécier la veritable valeur. NA ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ce truc est une merveille


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par golf:
*
A votre avis ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais lisez un peu le site d'Apple bo sang ! C'est écrit clairement que c'est un Firmware donc une Rom ki peut-etre mise à jour pour les futures formats de musique par exemple....

hum...


----------



## Moof (25 Octobre 2001)

On va dire que je pinaille.
L'iPod, je l'aurais bein vu avec un micro intégré et ne fonction dictaphone, comme ça, pour causer dedans. Utile? Je sais pas, mais marrant, surement.


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2001)

_     _      _
/ \   / \    / \
   \_/   \_/
 ^     ^     ^

c'est beau ça me rappel quand j'étais electricien


----------



## simon (25 Octobre 2001)

Ben moi je trouve qu'il n'est pas si mal que ce cet(te) iPod. Mais je ne vais pas l'acheter car j'ai déjà mon Rio 500 qui marche très bien. Les points positifs sont quand meme la capacité, et ceux qui me dise que c'est chiant le MP3 parce qu'il faut se trimbler son portable pour donwloader les chansons dessus je lui dis que c'est un raisonnement stupide parce quand tu 5 Go tu peux mettre 1000 chansons alors faut pas déconner non plus...
Maintenant le prix, moi je trouve que c'est correcte vu ce que rien que le disque dur coute 300 dollars et en plus c'est du FireWire...donc cela va très vite pour le download, si les chiffres d'Apple se revele exacte cela va chier des braises, et en plus tu peux faire ton backup, ou tout simplement transporter tes fichiers de ton bureau chez toi le tout en écoutant de la musique...
Le petit plus qui ferait que l'acheterai si je n'avais pas mon Rio c'est que le système de menu est le meme que ceux du mode colonne de OS X et en plus il y a 4 langues directement inclu dedans (Français, anglais, Allemand, Japonnais) alors bon, et pis en plus on peut lire les AIFF et les WAV mais que demande le peuple...


----------



## Gwenhiver (25 Octobre 2001)

Moi, ce qui me désole dans cette histoire d'iPod, c'est qu'au lieu d'avoir un chouette écran LCD couleur qui joue les effets visuels d'iTunes (ça, ce serait style), on a un pauvre truc en noir et blanc écrit en Chicago Une police de caractère d'outre-tombe, exhumée tout droit du système 7.5


----------



## mercutio (25 Octobre 2001)

Autant pour moi,
je suis content de savoir qu'il peut lire le .wav et AIFF (je n'aime vraiment pas le MP3),
par contre le prix de 450 euros est malheureusement HT.
La note est salées,
ils rajoutent une entrée line in/mic et il fait un malheur.

Je crois que si tout le monde n'est pas aussi enthousiaste avec cet appareil, c'est parce qu'il n'est pas révolutionnaire comme c'était prévu.
Apple devrait se fixer d'autres priorités que nous sortir des gadgets:
les parts de marché ?
le successeur de l'imac (avec port PCI svp)?
le serveur en rack ?

je ne suis pas contre le ipod car pour un coup d'essai, il  est quand même réussi par rapport à la concurrence, plus j'y réfléchis et plus je l'aime bien mais  je pense qu'Apple ne devrait pas trop se diversifié quand même car ça ne lui a jamais réussie.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (25 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*Moi, ce qui me désole dans cette histoire d'iPod, c'est qu'au lieu d'avoir un chouette écran LCD couleur qui joue les effets visuels d'iTunes (ça, ce serait style), on a un pauvre truc en noir et blanc écrit en Chicago Une police de caractère d'outre-tombe, exhumée tout droit du système 7.5*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui un super écran tout beau tou neuf avec des effets, et tu peut regarder ca pendant au moins 10 minutes, et après, plus de batterie..
Tu m'expliquera l'intérêt, parce que bon, ce qu'on recherche avec un Walkman, c'est de pouvoir écouter la musique longtemps, et de plus je dit ca comme ca, mais à mon cet(te) iPod sera plus souvent dans la poche donc...


Non frachement, il ets super cet(te) iPod, et la concurence ne fait pas le poids, mais le prix..
Et j'ai des potes PCistes qui serait près à l'acheter s'il était compatible Windows  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est pour dire.
Des PCistes primaires anti-Mac qui serait prêt à acheter un produit Apple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..
C'est pour dire....


----------



## Gwenhiver (25 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Oui un super écran tout beau tou neuf avec des effets, et tu peut regarder ca pendant au moins 10 minutes, et après, plus de batterie..
Tu m'expliquera l'intérêt, parce que bon, ce qu'on recherche avec un Walkman, c'est de pouvoir écouter la musique longtemps, et de plus je dit ca comme ca, mais à mon cet(te) iPod sera plus souvent dans la poche donc...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben ça sert à rien, mais c'est beau C'est tout quoi Ça tourne bien sur un iBook sans bouffer la batterie.
Et puis je suis désolé, mais je suis un romantique, moi Avant de me coucher, j'aime bien _regarder_ la musique pendant dix minutes (et j'en suis fier)


----------



## jfr (25 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

j'ai des potes PCistes qui serait près à l'acheter s'il était compatible Windows   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est peut-être ça qui peut freiner son succès. Le fait qu'il ne soit "que" compatible mac... non?


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*Donc l'appareil aura un bon son !!!!?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben oui dans le sens où il est dans les standards actuels de la restitution du son numérique (ce qui est la moindre des choses de toute façon mais il ne fait pas mieux que les autres ce qui n'est pas surprenant non plus) et on sait pas dans le sens où tout dépend de la qualité de l'électronique (que l'on peut présummer bonne) et du casque qui est déterminante. A ce propos on s'en sort bien ils n'ont pas fait une sortie casque à un format propriétaire...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sinon il ne faut pas oublier les limitations inhérentes au format MP3, même si c'est la plupart du temps peu audible la qualité n'est quand même pas la même qu'avec le CD original.

'+

[25 octobre 2001 : message édité par Le Gognol]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2001)

c vrai qu'il est cher, 3500 boules, mais steve se fou
pas de la gueule des gens

Le HD en 1,8 pouces vaut très cher, rien qu'a lui seul
port FW
Très beau (enfin pour moi)
Touches très fun (roulette,...)
Auto-alimenté via FW !!!!
10h
Très bon son
Synchro avec votre mac
Fonction HD (ca peut dépanner, non ?)
20 mins sans rip (sauts)
20 MG DE RAM
très fin, 185grammes (les autres font le doubles)
alors qu'en on met tout ca.....

De plus je préfère qu'apple sorte un produit superbe et de qualité irréprochable de ce côté, que de sortir un truc minable à 1500 balles, nul qui casse son image de produit de qualité.

voilà, c sorti, on aime on aime pas, c tout ! chacun est libre, mais c surement le début d'autres bestioles dans les mois à venir.


----------



## Arno (25 Octobre 2001)

Ouizard,

même si ton commentaire me paraît un peu déplacé, je dois avouer que j'y suis allé un peu fort dans la description de mon compagnion mac idéal... Mais que veux-tu, j'aime Mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Quoiqu'il en soit, je le trouve tout de même assez peu novateur, que l'écran et l'interface me semblent à chier, et bcp trop cher. Maintenant, ce que j'en pense... 
Je ne m'étais par contre pas rendu compte de sa taille, il est vraiment minuscule ce bitognio...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (25 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*
Apple aurait mieux fait de developper un PDA a partir duquel on aurait pu avoir un lecteur Mp3, un organizer (compatible svp ac Entourage ou Palm Desktop), un DD de stockage, un ensemble fonctionnant en totale symbiose ac OSX, et prquoi pas sour un OSX Light.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui c'est ca...
Le tout sur un G4 light 1 Ghz avec une autonomie de 20 heures avec 512 de DDR et un disque de 100 Go en 0,5"..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et le tout pour........... 200 $, parce que de toute facon, au delà de ce prix, tout le monde crit au scandale...

NON mais dit donc, faut arrétez de dreamer en couleur les mecs..
C'est apple je vous rappelle....


----------



## 789qwe (25 Octobre 2001)

C'est vrai qu'à la longue cela commence d'être fatiguant ces critiques...

Ah ! Je rigole encore de ceux qui pensait tout-à-coup qu'Apple allait lancer un PDA.... c'est les mêmes doux rêveurs qui croivent encore à l'iMac à écran plat. Enfin, c'est un autre débat, mais c'est avant tout une question de cohérence.

Le iPod ? J'aime beaucoup, j'aime aussi le FireWire et le petit encombrement du bidule, etc. Je ne sais pas encore si je vais en acheter un, mais je conçois tout-à-fait que cet engin puisse rendre d'énorme service à certaines personnes. Pourquoi s'en priver finallement ? On devra bien changer nos walkman, balladeur CD, balladeur CD Mp3, etc, de toute façon.

Un peu cher ?? C'est normal : c'est un engin avant-gardiste quand même. Je trouve personnellement que c'est une petite révolution et que c'est loin d'être un simple balladeur MP3. (Au fait, ceux qui disent cela, est-ce qu'ils en ont de lecteur MP3 ?)

Et voilà, il y a le prix... 400 $ certes, c'est pas rien, c'est clair, mais est-ce qu'Appl nous e a déjà vendu quelque chose de moins cher que cela ?? On est toujours d'accord de payer un peu plus cher pour mieux, non ?? Je suis même étonné de voir un appareil frappé de la pomme en-dessous des 500 $. Vous souvenez-vous du prix du Newton ? de la QuickTake ? du PowerCD ? Ils étaient encore bien plus cher que cela !

Ensuite, je vous pose la question. Honnêtement, si le prix était de 300 $, je suis certain que l'on pourrait lire les mêmes réactions... alors... c'est un peu facile de dire que l'iPod va se planter. Mais dire pareille chose, on sait tous que cela fait toujours bien dans les posts que de se positionner en tant que grand connaisseur du marché informatique et d'essayer de prévoir telle ou telle destiné pour un produit. Evidemment chaque produit disparait un jour ou l'autre...


----------



## Gwenhiver (25 Octobre 2001)

Bon, en ce qui me concerne, c'est vrai que ce n'est pas tant le prix de l'iPod, qui me refroidit, mais le prix des baladeurs MP3 en général. Quand j'ai acheté mon lecteur de CD portable il y a six mois, j'avais un peu regardé du côté du mp3. Mais 3000 balles pour avoir un truc qui joue de la musique, c'est trop cher pour moi. Et pourtant, j'adore la musique
Maintenant, je conçois tout à fait que certains puissent être attirés (d'ailleurs, je suis attiré). C'est juste que j'estime être le cur de cible de ce genre de produit (étudiant, 20-25 ans), alors que ce n'est pas du tout à ma portée. Mais je le répète, ce n'est pas le propre de l'iPod ou d'Apple en particulier.
Donc pour moi, j'en reste aux CDs dans la voiture, et aux mp3s dans ma chambre.

Tout ça en espérant que les prix baissent, et que dans un an ou deux, on puisse trouver ce genre de matériel à moins de 2000FF. Parce que mon lecteur de CDs Sony, il ne m'a coûté que 500 FF, lui, avec mémoire antichoc et tout ce qu'il faut. D'ailleurs, au sujet de la mémoire antichoc, quelqu'un peut m'expliquer à quoi ça sert, 20 minutes de mémoire-tampon ? C'est un truc pour Indiana Jones, ou pour James Bond, çà


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (25 Octobre 2001)

Euh non la mé moire tampon de 20 minutes, c'est très pratique...
ca paraît un peu beaucoup pour une utilisation simple et normal, mais dès que tu bouge un peu beaucoup, et que tu comptes l'utilisez longtemps, je concoit parfaitement...
Par exemple quand tu te balade en roller ou en skate, c'est très pratique une mémoire tampon bien longue... SUrtout si t'en fait longtemps....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Euh non la mé moire tampon de 20 minutes, c'est très pratique...
ca paraît un peu beaucoup pour une utilisation simple et normal, mais dès que tu bouge un peu beaucoup, et que tu comptes l'utilisez longtemps, je concoit parfaitement...
Par exemple quand tu te balade en roller ou en skate, c'est très pratique une mémoire tampon bien longue... SUrtout si t'en fait longtemps....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
La memoire tampon sert surtout à économiser les piles. Le disque dur ne tournera que quand les 20 minutes seront finies (ou quand l'utilisateur voudra accéder à un morceau non chargé en mémoire). 
Ca permet d'augementer l'autonomie.


----------



## krigepouh (25 Octobre 2001)

Salut !
Combien de PCMen de base ont un port FireWire sur leur PC (en proportion) ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tous les posseusseurs d'iMac/iBook première génération --&gt; Exit
La musique, le mp3 n'est pas réservée aux possesseurs de Macs dernier cri non ? Je ne comprends pas comment se positionne ce produit Quelle est la cible ?
Je vois bien cet appareil sur les rayons de la Fnac ou de Darty à Noel, la scène donnerait:
- Oh regarde il est super beau ce lecteur mp3, 5 Go dingue !!
- Ah d'accord c'est Apple qui fait çà ben sont quand même forts ceux là
- Monsieur le vendeur je voudrais ce lecteur Apple svp.
- Oui madame
- Comment ca marche alors ?
- Tres simple vous le branchez sur votre Macintosh et
- attendez j'ai un PC (comme 96% des gens) que j'ai acheté il y a deux ans chez Carrouf çà ira quand même ?
- Ah nooon ma p'tite dame, il vous faut un Mac dernier cri Dans ce cas premier plutôt ce modèle ci


----------



## iBen (25 Octobre 2001)

Je veux pas avoir l'air mais plutÃ´t que de s'emballer sur le nombre d'entrÃ©es ou de sorties, il faudrait savoir si comme l'usb, le fire wire peut devenir une entrÃ©e audio (pour un micro). Les modÃ¨les haut de gamme hi -fi sony n'utilisent que le fire wire (i link je crois) pour tout le cablage. 
DÃ¨s la sortie d'un micro fire wire, on n'aura plus qu'Ã  flasher le iPod...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par krigepouh:
*- Oh regarde il est super beau ce lecteur mp3, 5 Go dingue !!
- Ah d'accord c'est Apple qui fait çà ben sont quand même forts ceux là
- Monsieur le vendeur je voudrais ce lecteur Apple svp.
- Oui madame
- Comment ca marche alors ?
- Tres simple vous le branchez sur votre Macintosh et
- attendez j'ai un PC (comme 96% des gens) que j'ai acheté il y a deux ans chez Carrouf çà ira quand même ?
- Ah nooon ma p'tite dame, il vous faut un Mac dernier cri Dans ce cas premier plutôt ce modèle ci



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben pour une fois que c'est pas le contraire... en général bcp de produits sont réservés aux PC... c'est à nous de rigoler maintenant... J'ai un PC, je veux un iPod... ben tant pis pour toi!


----------



## Antiphon (25 Octobre 2001)

Petite réponse à celles et ceux qui ne verraient pas d'intérêt à une résurrection du Newton.
La nuit portant conseil, je dois admettre que cet iPod est un très joli produit, que je ne compte pas m'acheter, mais qui est bien beau.
Seulement, voilà mon problème.
1) J'ai besoin d'un assistant personnel de petite taille, à écran couleur et à l'interface Apple, c'est-à-dire que je refuse d'apprendre le Graffiti, que je veux pouvoir adopter ma propre écriture et qu'elle soit reconnue, et que je souhaite quelque chose d'aussi agréable à utiliser que Address Book ou Mail sur Mac OS X.
2) Vous dites que le marché des assistants personnels est saturé ? Je ne suis pas d'accord. Celui des Palm et Handspring est bloqué, parce que leur design ne change pas, que l'écran couleur arrive avec peine, que le logiciel n'est pas si bon. Mais Microsoft est en train de faire avec Pocket PC ce qu'ils ont fait avec Windows 95, et regardez la qualité d'un iPaq, par exemple, disponible maintenant avec un logiciel de reconnaissance d'écriture, et vous comprendrez que je peste de ne pas voir le Newton ressusciter.
3) On dit que le Newton a été un échec : un demi-milliard d'investissement pour seulement 300 000 unités vendues. Mais alors pourquoi, dans le même temps, le Palm a-t-il été un succès ? Parce que la reconnaissance d'écriture était moins au point que Graffiti ? Non, parce que les newton étaient trop gros, trop chers, pas assez adaptés au marché Les défauts récurrents d'Apple
4) La véritable question qu'il faut se poser, c'est : _Apple va-t-il poursuivre sa politique de développement de périphériques sur le modèle de l'iPod ?_ C'est ce que laisse entendre S. V. M. Mac, mais je crois que la sortie de ce produit nous apprend plusieurs choses :
a) Apple ne craint pas de concurrencer les produits qu'elle vend dans ses magasins. Certes, elle ne peut s'attaquer à des marchés détenus par des spécialistes  c'est pour cela que nous ne verrons pas, je crois, de caméra numérique Apple , mais elle peut sortir des produits dans des gammes où elle considère que ce qui est disponible sur le marché n'est pas à la hauteur, en terme de qualité, de son hub numérique.
b) Si Apple doit poursuivre sa politique de développement de périphériques, elle ne peut que s'intéresser au développement d'un assistant personnel. Or, avec les technologies dont elle dispose, et sachant que le marché n'offre d'autre alternative à ceux qui veulent un assistant performant que de passer sous Windows, c'est-à-dire Pocket PC, il faudra que Cupertino s'attaque aussi à ce marché.
c) Un assistant personnel ne pourra être développé par Apple, avec éventuellement un Mac OS X allégé, que lorsque sa version de bureau sera performante, c'est-à-dire pas avant janvier.
d) Je sais que Palm sort une version Mac OS X de son système à la fin de l'année, mais je crois encore à la résurrection du Newton, et d'ici-là, je garderai mon agenda papier
Tout cette prose pour me remonter le moral après une grosse déception, mais c'est le sort de tout fan d'Apple qui se respècte. Et c'est vrai qu'il est tout de même bien beau, cet iPod.

Antiphon


----------



## jeanba3000 (25 Octobre 2001)

la garantie légale contre les vices de fabrication en france est d'un an c'est sûr, et il me semble que l'europe est en train de la faire passer à deux, mais je ne suis pas formel sur ça.


----------



## Didier Guillion (25 Octobre 2001)

Salut,

Ne t'en fait pas WebOliver, les PCistes ignoreront completement l'existence d'IPod, en fait à mon avis cela les fait plutot marrer de voir Apple sortir une machine "revolutionnaire" qu'ils ont deja depuis un an.
En ce moment Apple pratique le recyclage d'idée : on prends un vieux truc, on le relooke et hop on le donne en pature aux inconditionnels. (Confert Mac OS X)

Allez, Steve, étonne-nous, une VRAI idée, bien révolutionnaire qui nous laisse sur le cul comme tu sais le faire, pas du réchauffé !

Cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*
Et puis je suis désolé, mais je suis un romantique, moi Avant de me coucher, j'aime bien regarder la musique pendant dix minutes (et j'en suis fier)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ahhh me sens moins seul une foi de plus... J'adore me faire exploser la cervelle avec un gros casque et me poser devant le G-Force,.... Ca calme, ca repose, ca fout meme le cafard parfois,...

Ou autrement quand je mixe de regarder tourner les vinyl avec cet effet de lumière rouge hallucinant sur les Mk2 de Technics,...

Je sais pas c'est reposant quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par WebOliver:
*
 J'ai un PC, je veux un iPod... ben tant pis pour toi!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------
Dommage, car imagine un peu que seulement 5 % des utilisateurs de PC aient été intéressés par l'Ipod, tu imagines la manne pour Apple !!!
Ils se sont bêtement coupés de la majorité du marché...c'est un peu con au moment ou ils ont besoin de bénéf.
Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## Crüniac (25 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Flix:
*Bande de veinard, moi ca fait des années que je cherche un lecteur MP3 comme ca, mais evidement, j'ai pas d'argent !!
Alors arreter de vous plaindre, et on ne sait tjs pas ce qu'a voulu dire Floppy !!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Flix, je pense qu'il/elle (???) voulait parler d'une tablette graphique, non ?
Crüniac


----------



## sucellus (25 Octobre 2001)

> Posté à l'origine par P O L:
> [QB]
> 
> Mais même, admettons que Apple sorte un PDA: le marché est saturé, les boites principales ont des difficultés (Palm et Psion), et Windows CE devient de plus en plus important...
> ...


----------



## golf (25 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*...malheureux 3 mois de garantie...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Une fois pour toute que ce soit dit, ces 90 jours sont une pratique typiquement us (et depuis toujours) qui ne concernent pas les européens et encore moins les français où des lois protègent réellement les consommateurs !...
Avez vous lus les petits livrets de garantie multilingue qui accompagnent tous les produits Apple (avant de les jeter ou de les laisser dans les cartons au tréfond de votre cave!) !...
C'est instructif et édifiant sur les législations locales de protection des consommateurs à travers le monde !...

Nb : il y a quelques années (2 ou 3) la plupart des compagnies étrangères ont été sommées par la DCCRF de mettre leurs documents en conformités avec la loi française ET les directives européennes !...
Cela commençait déjà par traduire TOUS les documents pénétrants sur le sol français en français...
Puis de se mettre au normes pour les garanties !...

Nb2: Savez vous par exemple que la loi impose aux constructeurs automobiles vendant des autos en France de produire des pièces détachées pendant 10 APRES l'arrêt de production d'un modèle !...

[25 octobre 2001 : message édité par golf]


----------



## Gwenhiver (25 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par golf:
*Une fois pour toute que ce soit dit, ces 90 jours sont une pratique typiquement us (et depuis toujours)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais les iMacs sont quand même garantis un an aux USA.


  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*qui ne concernent pas les européens et encore moins les français où des lois protègent réellement les consommateurs !...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour la France, je crois que c'est acquis. C'est un an. Mais pour la Suisse ? Parce que Florent, je pense qu'il n'en a rien à secouer, de la garantie française   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*Savez vous par exemple que la loi impose aux constructeurs automobiles vendant des autos en France de produire des pièces détachées pendant 10 APRES l'arrêt de production d'un modèle !...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il n'y a pas que dans l'automobile. En informatique ou en élctro-ménager aussi

[25 octobre 2001 : message édité par Gwenhiver]


----------



## golf (25 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par P O L:
*...qui sont des disques de portable 3.5''...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Non, Ceux des portables ?!? ce sont des 2,5" !...


----------



## golf (25 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Didier Guillion:
*Merci pour vos réponse. Alors je ne comprends plus très bien, je croyais qu'Apple avait décidé d'arreter les périphériques car cela coutait trop de sous. Au moins, les périphériques Apple marchaient sur PC : j'utilise ma LaserWriter sur PC.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Normal, c'étaient presque toutes des HP recarossées (sauf 2 modèles haut de gamme qui étaient des Manesman Tally basées sur des moteurs Fuji/Minolta) !...


----------



## golf (25 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*Mais les iMacs sont quand même garantis un an aux USA.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Belle approche marketing : "achetez mon iMac, ayez confiance, il est solide, je le garanti un an !...
Regarde les batailles de garantie des constructeurs auto en France...
  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*Il n'y a pas que dans l'automobile. En informatique ou en élctro-ménager aussi
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Je n'ai pris qu'un seul exemple ppour pas qu'on dise que je suis ennuyeux !...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*Pour la France, je crois que c'est acquis. C'est un an. Mais pour la Suisse ? Parce que Florent, je pense qu'il n'en a rien à secouer, de la garantie française 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ben, les suisses, au lieu de disserter à l'infini de l'opportunité d'adhérer !...
Qu'ils adhère tout de suite et ils en auront des bénéfices immédiats (enfin presque car après l'adhésion, ils vont discerter à l'infini sur "de la bonne méthode d'adapter nos lois"    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais quand je dis "les suisses" je pense presqu'uniquement aux suisses allémaniques qui sont des coupeurs de p.nes en 4 !...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











[25 octobre 2001 : message édité par golf]


----------



## melaure (25 Octobre 2001)

Je suis d'accord avec la plupart des remarques. Apple aurait meiux fait de nous fournir un remplaçant du Newton intégrant les fonctionalités du iPod.
Un PDA lecteur de mp3 avec reconnaissance d'écriture et un OS X Light serait pour moi un investissement à considérer ...


----------



## P O L (25 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par golf:
*
Non, Ceux des portables ?!? ce sont des 2,5" !...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui, oui, j'ai pas fait attention à ce que j'écrivais: je voulais dire 2.5''. Ca va  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais bref tout ca pour dire que dans l'iPod, c'est pas un disque de portable 2.5'', mais un disque ultra-fin 1.8'' dont la capacité maximale est apparement 5Gb de toute facon (du moins chez Toshiba). Donc pas la peine de pleurer en disant "Oui mais il y en a qui ont des disques de 20Gb". Ca n'a rien à voir: ce sont des disques plus gros, donc le player est bien plus gros.

Par contre, dans mon JukeBox DAP de 6Gb, il s'agit d'un disque 2.5'' mais antichoc (ce sont des disques spéciaux faits pour résister à plusieurs G d'accélération). Je ne crois pas que ces disques de 1.8'' soient anti-chocs et c'est le point qui m'embete! Si on fait du jogging avec l'iPod et que le buffer se vide et que le disque est en train d'être secoué dans tous les sens pendant qu'il doit lire les données, j'ai peur que ca abime sérieusement les tetes de lectures si elles ne sont pas prévues pour...
C'est peut-être pour ca que le buffer est si gros (20Mb contre 6 ou 8 je sais plus sur mon JukeBox, ce qui est très suffisant).


----------



## shadok (25 Octobre 2001)

Franchement, vous croyez que l'iPod s'adresse à un public de PCistes aux moyens (financiers) limités?
Vous voulez mettre un iPod avec un PC qui coûte moins du double du joujou? Et vous installez des fauteuils en cuir pleine peau dans votre 2CV?
iPod est un produit de luxe! (voir la concurrence de lecteurs MP3: c'est le mieux mais le plus cher!) qui, si il attire une clientèle PC, atiire une clientèle qui a les moyens de s'cheter le Titanium assorti à son gadget!

shadok


----------



## krigepouh (25 Octobre 2001)

Et oui TheBig, moi dans cette affaire c'est surtout çà que je regrette, que Apple n'ait pas dès le début ouvert son lecteur à Windows Parce que je connait quelques personnes sur PC qui craqueraient bien pour cet iPod


----------



## Pierrot (25 Octobre 2001)

En tout cas la bourse à l'air de bien apprécier iPod.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2001)

Si si... 961 euros pour être plus précis. A moins qu'univers mac se soit planté... il s'agit du Hango PJB 100. Il ya une adresse www.pjbox.com  mais je n'y suis pas encore allé.
Par démocratiser, je pensai au premier quicktake. Il était trés abordable et a permis à pas mal de monde de s'initier à la photo numérique, y compris un grand nombre d'utilisateurs PC. De même le superdrive avec iDVD est super, mais avec une machine à 25000 f, c'est pas trés democratique. Alors qu'un iMovie 3 qui aurai une fonction de gravure de svcd ferait fureur sur de simples imac...


----------



## Antiphon (25 Octobre 2001)

Je vous signale un article sur l'iPod, que je trouve assez juste, dans _Le Monde_ daté d'aujourd'hui. (Vous pourrez, pendant quelques jours, le consulter sur leur site, à l'adresse suivante : &lt;http://www.lemonde.fr&gt;.) Petit conseil, si vous le lisez sur papier (même si c'est une activité appellée à disparaître selon Steve Jobs), rendez-vous directement à la page 19, la page 18 parle d'un certains Windows XP, je ne sais pas de quoi il s'agit.
Et pour celles et ceux qui, depuis avant hier, se reprennent à rêver à un nouveau Newton, notez cette phrase de Pascal Cagni, vice-président d'Apple pour l'Europe : « "Apple a étudié les différents produits numériques grand public comme les appareils photo, les caméras vidéo ou les assistants numériques". Pour le moment "le segment de la musique numérique nous a semblé le plus évident." »
Si cette stratégie se poursuit, il n'y a aucune raison qu'ils ne nous sortent pas un assistant personnel, surtout lorsqu'on voit la différence de qualité entre un Pocket PC et le plus cher des Palm ou des Handspring.
Nous verrons bien

A plus tard,

Antiphon


----------



## Jeffouille (25 Octobre 2001)

Mon avis : bien mais trop chèr ... espérons que ce ne soit pas un iFlop


----------



## gjouvenat (25 Octobre 2001)

Très bon article... Merci à toi de ce lien !!!


----------



## Pierrot (25 Octobre 2001)

Bien cet article, merci Antiphon.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2001)

Question probablement idiote :
J'ai vu sur le site de Apple Belgique, en ce qui concerne l'iPod : minimum Mac OS 9.2 - est-ce dire qu'on risque certains problèmes avec les versions antérieures, dont notamment la 9.1 ???
Merci d'avance
thebig


----------



## Gwenhiver (26 Octobre 2001)

Toutes ces réactions autour de l'iPod m'ont rappelé quelque chose, ce soir.

A l'époque de Mac OS 9 (que ceux qui y sont encore me pardonnent d'en parler au passé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), il existait une petite extension qui permettait de récupérer les titres des chansons qu'on avait donné aux CDs dans Lecture AudioCD Apple, et de les afficher sur le bureau quand on insérait le CD. De cette façon, c'en était terminé des CD Audio 1, et des Pistes 1. A la place, on avait les noms des morceaux
SoundJam avait repris cette idée géniale (géniale, alors que finalement, c'est plutôt l'inverse qui est ridicule). Et lorsqu'Apple en a récupéré la license pour produire iTunes, on a enfin eu le support par Apple de l'affichage des noms des morceaux depuis le Finder.

Malheureusement, lors du passage à Mac OS X, iTunes et le Finder ont perdu cette fonction. Vous voyez, en fait, ce sont des détails tels que celui-ci qui font que je trouve encore Mac OS X "imparfait". C'est d'un ridicule de retrouver le CD Audio 1 sur l'OS du futur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous en pensez quoi, vous, de cette fonction perdue ? Bon, si vous trouvez que c'est complètement ridicule de se focaliser sur un truc pareil, vous pouvez le dire aussi, hein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas, j'espère que la sortie prochaine d'iTunes 2 nous permettra de retrouver les noms de nos disques.


----------



## JackSim (26 Octobre 2001)

Désolé de te décevoir, mais je crois bien que cela ne sera pas le cas.


----------



## Tyler (26 Octobre 2001)

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi.

Je trouve ça sombrement débile que lorsque sous X,on insère un Cd audio , qu'Itunes va sur le net et qu'il trouve les morceaux,on ne puisse pas avoir les titres lorsque l'on clique sur l'icone du Cd sur le bureau et donc que l'on se retrouve avec les numeros de pistes !!
En fait,j'ai l'impression que parfois,à force de vouloir reparer les problèmes les plus complexes,on finit par en oublier le plus simple...

Alala...Ces programmeurs....


Vivement des mises à jour D'os X pour qu'il soit enfin PARFAIT.

En attendant,on peut toujours explorer le cd avec les titres dans Itunes...C'est bien lui que l'on utilise pour lire les cd non ?Alors peut-etre qu'apple trouve la fonction que tu revendiques inutile car on voit le nom des morceaux dans Itunes...

Va savoir !


----------



## mtra (26 Octobre 2001)

ok mais est-ce vraiment si genant que ca?


----------



## Gwenhiver (26 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*ok mais est-ce vraiment si genant que ca?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non non, ce n'est pas gênant. Juste inesthétique ? Disons que "ça casse l'ambiance", quoi


----------



## mtra (26 Octobre 2001)

je pense que tout ca ca depend de ta facon d'organiser ton mac.
par exemple moi je n'affiche pas les cd sur le bureau car osX retient tres mal la position des icones sur le bureau. si c'est un cd audio itune s'ouvre automatiquement et me recupere les noms des pistes via cddb. Du coup le nom cd audio, je le vois pas souvent.


----------



## polo50 (26 Octobre 2001)

3 995 francs en france !!!!

pas étonnant la france est le pays qui taxe le plus les support qui peuvent enregistrer de la musique et oui on protege on protege les musiciens (ou plutot les producteurs)
on est passé tout jute (et peut etre ils vont y revenir) a coté de la taxe sur les disques durs mais la pour ipod ils ont du passer a la moulinette apple !
la apple ferait bien de rogner sur ca marge car ca devient cher!


----------



## mercutio (26 Octobre 2001)

Florent,

moi aussi j'adore mes MKII,
imagine une entrée line in sur le ipod, tu enregistres ton set qd tu veux à la manière d'un MD et chez tes potes tu branches sur la hi-fi et tu leur en met plein les oreilles,
après
tu transfères à toute vitesse  (merci FW) sur le mac et tu grave une belle galette de démo ....... le pied.
malheureusement, il faudra attendre la deuxième version du ipod pour une telle fonction d'enregistrement, j'espère.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Octobre 2001)

Allez voir la dernière Humeur de Pommea. C'est assez intéressant... Après l'iBook et le Powerbook... Pourquoi pas l'iPod et... le PowerPod destiné aux pros...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2001)

N'importe quoi cet I-pode. 

On rêve, du délire. Mais bordel que fout Apple ?

J'adore mes mac, mais franchement S. JOBS a re-pété les plombs.

N'importe quel pro ricane quand il voit ce bazar : le MP3 n'a pas la qualité d'un véritable fichier numérique 44.1 ou 48 Khz sans parler du 88.2 voir 96Khz du DVD audio.

Les uitlisateurs grands publics payeront jamais ce prix là pour un simple baladeur mp3 un peu amélioré.

Non là, ils ont vraiment tout faut.

Feraient mieux de nous sortir le G5 illico dont tout le monde rêve.

Que de fric claqué pour des conneries. Apple ne pourra jamais rivaliser avec Sony pour des milliards de raison.

Pour commencer et (pour finir et faire court) ce qui fait la crédibilité d'un produit et l'impose en standart , c'est son catalogue, même pas sa qualité (ex : standart DAT/MP3, VHS/V2000, etc) : 

Sony a du catalogue, Microsoft (Beurk) a du catalogue. Apple n'en a pas !!!

La bataille est déjà perdue. Pauvre Steve J. Vraiment il me fait mal. mais qu'est-ce qu'il lui a pris d'aller se foutre dans cette galère ?

Je continuerai à acheter du mac, mais pas ces conneries grand public...

A+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2001)

3500 FF c'est cher par rapport aux moyens du commun des mortels, mais vu la technique du bijou, le prix est plus que justifié ! le lyra de thomson, s'il a 10 Go de disque est au même tarif et n'offre pas tous les avantages du firewire.
De plus -à voir dans l'univers mac de ce mois page 34- un produit équivalent à l'ipod est sorti !
Il utilise la technologie microdrive d'ibm - 2 à 6 go-, n'est que USB, est trés trés laid, autonomie équivalente mais seulement 10 mn de mémoire tampon.
Le concurent s'affiche à 6390 FF !!!!
Dommage que Apple ne se decide toujours pas à democratisé ses produits. Garder 30 % de marges c'est cool à court terme pour les actionnaires, mais à l'avenir les parts de marchés vont encore s'effriter...


----------



## archeos (26 Octobre 2001)

J'ai bien lu :
  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par patrice rc:
*
Le concurent s'affiche à 6390 FF !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
et
  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>
*
Dommage que Apple ne se decide toujours pas à democratisé ses produits. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>












et pour superoland, j'espère que tu as lu le débat un iPod !

[25 octobre 2001 : message édité par archeos]


----------



## Arno (27 Octobre 2001)

Effectivement Melaure,

je pense qu'il faudrait songer à un appareil qui soit multi-fonctions, bien plus que l'iPod.

Vous voyez-vous encore longtemps avec un lecteur mp3, un disque externe Fire, un PDA ? iPod est une mauvaise application d'une idée intéressante. Il faudrait regrouper tout cela... C'est ce commencent à faire les PDA sous Windows CE, et je trouve que c'est une stratégie plus intéressante.

Moi je suis idéalement pour : un portable ac une station de travail + un PDA multi-fonctions que je pourrais emmener facilement.

Un tel appareil conçu par Apple (superbe design, fonctions innovantes, OS mortel, écran couleurs...) serait le fin du fin...
Si un jour un tel bitognio se pointe, je serais preneur, mais là l'iPod, je ne suis pas trop chaud... Cà viendra peut-être en le voyant.


----------



## Arno (27 Octobre 2001)

J'ai oublié dans ma config idéale un bon gros G4 serveur pour Hotline et Carracho


----------



## golf (29 Octobre 2001)

*Le nouveau baladeur numérique d'Apple s'appuie sur trois technologies innovantes : une batterie lithium-polymère, une prise FireWire et un disque dur au format carte de crédit ! Ajoutez-y une interface pilotée par cinq touches et une roue, un service antipiratage, un casque utilisant de nouveaux types d'aimants, et l'analyse de la valeur du produit révèle un coût de production particulièrement bas. Même si le prix public semble élevé ! Dissection.
*
Quelles technologies l'iPod (voir édition du 24 octobre 2001) renferme-t-il et combien celles-ci coûtent-elles sur le marché ? Après la tempête de commentaires, une analyse technique du produit s'avère indispensable pour expliquer son prix qui paraît si élevé. L'appareil, simple d'aspect (il est aussi long - 10 cm - qu'un téléphone portable moyen, quoi qu'un peu plus large - un peu plus de 6 cm), a reçu le même traitement esthétique que le G4 Cube en ce qui concerne sa face avant. Il est toutefois habillé de blanc sur son recto, comme l'iBook, tandis que son verso est fait de métal inoxydable. Mais c'est à l'intérieur que se cache la combinaison innovante de trois inventions récentes. Première avancée de poids, l'utilisation de batteries lithium-polymère. Introduits très récemment sur le marché, ces accumulateurs permettent un gain de place et de poids important par rapport à leurs grands frères lithium-ion qui équipent les générations actuelles d'ordinateurs portables. Leur introduction sur le marché s'est faite principalement en l'an 2000 et le coût de ce type de batterie avoisine les 80 dollars (89 euros) sur le marché. L'intérêt de l'utilisation de ce type de batterie sur l'iPod tient aussi bien à sa faible dangerosité qu'à la possibilité de lui donner la forme que l'on veut. Enfin, la batterie lithium-polymère fournit une autonomie améliorée et ne souffre pas de "l'effet mémoire" qui use les batteries traditionnelles plus rapidement si elles n'ont pas été totalement déchargées avant d'être rechargées. 
La deuxième avancée technologique participant à l'innovation d'Apple, c'est bien sûr l'utilisation de la prise FireWire en lieu et place de l'USB, traditionnellement utilisé sur les lecteurs de MP3 actuellement sur le marché. La prise FireWire apporte à elle seule deux fonctions : une fonction de recharge (qui permet d'éliminer le coût d'implantation d'une prise de courant sur l'iPod), qui autorise la charge de la batterie de l'appareil en 3 heures, et une fonction de transmission de données à très haute vitesse (400 Mbits/s, un débit plus de 30 fois supérieur à l'USB). Le moindre contrôleur FireWire est disponible sur le marché pour environ 7 dollars les 1 000 unités (7,77 euros). Dernière pièce du puzzle, le disque dur de 5 Go utilisé est au format carte de crédit et ne pèserait que 45 à 55 grammes. Ce type de mémoire de masse ne se trouve pas en dessous de 399 dollars (443 euros) l'unité. Peu de constructeurs proposent ce produit en catalogue. Toshiba dispose de deux modèles à 2 et 5 Go tournant à environ 4 000 tours/min et fonctionnant à 3 et 5 volts. Il s'agit d'un disque très résistant capable de subir 200 G (200 fois son poids) en fonctionnement et 1 000 G au repos. 

Peut-être pas si cher que ça...

L'iPod n'est toutefois pas uniquement composé de ces trois technologies puisqu'il intègre également une interface très facile d'utilisation, une fonction antipiratage qui interdit de partager la musique d'un ordinateur à l'autre, ainsi qu'un casque équipé d'aimants en néodymium, un phosphate de couleur argentée ou blanche se vendant à 100 dollars (111 euros) le gramme, à la conductivité excellente et qui permet d'obtenir une acoustique de premier ordre (sur une plage de fréquence allant de 20 à 20 000 Hz). La valeur totale (hors négociation sur les prix) des trois composants innovants avoisine donc les 487 dollars (près de 541 euros), loin devant le prix public conseillé par la firme de Cupertino pour l'iPod (399 dollars - 459 euros en France). Ce coût ne comprend pas les autres composants et les efforts de recherche et développement réalisés par la firme. A 3 600 francs TTC, l'iPod s'avère donc en réalité - compte tenu des composants utilisés et des fonctions offertes - bien tarifé. Même si la concurrence se positionne dans des fourchettes de prix moins élevées. Mais si celle-ci se décidait à réaliser un produit comparable, il y a fort à parier que le prix proposé par Apple aujourd'hui serait égal voire inférieur. Reste l'impact psychologique : à 3 600 francs, les jeunes utilisateurs devront être sacrément convaincants pour obtenir l'iPod en cadeau pour Noël ! Surtout s'ils n'ont pas de Mac pour l'utiliser ! 

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Source : SVMMac... <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>





[29 octobre 2001 : message édité par golf]


----------



## Didier Guillion (29 Octobre 2001)

Salut Golf,

Je suis d'accord avec toi, les marges d'Apple sont peut etre faible sur ce genre de produits surtout au vu de l'investissement développement et du hardware de la chose. Les constructeurs qui proposent des produits équivalents ne sont d'ailleurs guère meilleur marché.

La principale critique que l'on peut formuler est que c'est un produit élitiste car trop cher. Pas trop cher dans le sens "par rapport a ce qu'il y a dedans" mais trop cher dans le sens de "pour ce que l'on veut en faire".

Pour caricaturer, si Bic sort un stylo jetable avec une pointe diamant et un corps tungstène fabriqué à la main en Suisse pour 6000FF, peut etre que le coup de fabrication légitimera le prix mais ce sera trop cher pour un stylo jetable.

Un balladeur, s'est fait pour se ballader avec, faire du vélo, du jogging, etc. Je me vois mal avec un Ipod dans la poche partir en rando sous la pluie. 

Cordialement


----------



## gjouvenat (29 Octobre 2001)

Alors la... Cet article me laisse sans mots !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ce qui est de la marge des revendeurs, ils se font qu'un misérable 5% decu.

Ce qui dit didier est vrais : Je ne prenderait pas mon Ipod n'importe ou !!! Mais alors dans quel condition peu il etre utiliser ? Est-il étanche ? Est-il résistant ? Sera ton repondre à ces question avant d'avoire fait le test par nous meme ?

Greg


----------



## archeos (29 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Mais alors dans quel condition peu il etre utiliser ? Est-il étanche ? Est-il résistant ? Sera ton repondre à ces question avant d'avoire fait le test par nous meme ?

Greg   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

La réponse à ces passionnantes questions et à d'autres dans notre prochain numéro


----------



## benjamin (29 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*Désolé de te décevoir, mais je crois bien que cela ne sera pas le cas.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est normal. La régression dont parle Gwenhiver n'est pas  la faute d'iTunes mais de MacOSX qui refuse que l'on change le nom de tout support numérique, contrairement à ce qui était possible sous 9, 8, 7.
Et toute mise à jour d'iTunes n'y fera rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Du moins, pas la 2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perso, j'ai adopté la solution de mtra qui, bien qu'elle soit un peu déroutante pour un utilisateur de mac qui a l'habitude de voir ses disques sur le bureau, se révèle être au fil de temps la plus agréable


----------



## Gwenhiver (29 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Perso, j'ai adopté la solution de mtra qui, bien qu'elle soit un peu déroutante pour un utilisateur de mac qui a l'habitude de voir ses disques sur le bureau, se révèle être au fil de temps la plus agréable   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi aussi, depuis le 24 mars Et je trouve ça bien mieux d'avoir un bureau _vide_ (comprenne qui pourra  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Mais bon, c'est mon côté perfectionniste


----------



## Yama (29 Octobre 2001)

MOn cher Gwen : je te retrouve bien là

Ce denre de remarque ne m'étonne guère de toi et je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Juillet 2004)

ce qui est bien avec les archives c'est de voir les conneries qui y ont été dites  

comme le fait que l'iPod ça va être un gros flop

et aujourd'hui apple vend plus d'iPod que de mac...


----------



## Antiphon (4 Juillet 2004)

C'est toujours un peu la même chose, j'avais prédit que l'iPod serait un échec, parce que je n'avais pas envie d'un tel appareil. Et c'est toujours le cas, je n'en ai personnellement pas l'utilité, parce que si j'écoute de la musique, c'est devant mon ordinateur, ma chaîne hifi ou dans ma voiture. En outre, je n'ai jamais eu la culture du walkman ou des oreillettes, je veux dire des écouteurs, tout simplement. Donc pour moi, un iPod, cela ne sert à rien, alors qu'un Newton, qu'un smartphone ou une TabletMac, je l'achèterais tout de suite, parce que j'en ai l'utilité dans mon travail. Je trouve qu'Apple est relativement absent du monde de l'informatique ultra-mobile, alors qu'elle est reconnue pour ce baladeur, pour ses portables, et qu'elle a toute la technologie pour faire un très bon PDA, et je trouve cela vraiment dommage. Mais encore une fois, je ne suis pas le directeur marketing de Cupertino, et c'est tant mieux!


----------



## woulf (4 Juillet 2004)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est bien avec les archives c'est de voir les conneries qui y ont été dites
> 
> comme le fait que l'iPod ça va être un gros flop
> 
> et aujourd'hui apple vend plus d'iPod que de mac...



C'est sûr, mais en même temps faut se remettre dans le contexte, les prévisions à rebours, c'est pas trop difficile


----------



## golf (4 Juillet 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr, mais en même temps faut se remettre dans le contexte, les prévisions à rebours, c'est pas trop difficile


Tu as raison sauf que certaines réactions ne se basent pas sur l'analyse, ou même le bon sens, mais sont proches du crétinisme


----------



## benjamin (4 Juillet 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison sauf que certaines réactions ne se basent pas sur l'analyse, ou même le bon sens, mais sont proches du crétinisme



Apple n'a pas habitué certains à une bonne gestion de ses gammes de produits :rose:   
Or, l'iPod relève quasi du sans faute.


----------



## bong13 (4 Juillet 2004)

D'un autre côté y'a aussi des râleurs visionnaires : 

 "avec airport et la possibilité de se connecter à sa chaine hi fi la ca aurait été super."


----------



## Yip (4 Juillet 2004)

Antiphon a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours un peu la même chose, j'avais prédit que l'iPod serait un échec, parce que je n'avais pas envie d'un tel appareil. Et c'est toujours le cas, je n'en ai personnellement pas l'utilité, parce que si j'écoute de la musique, c'est devant mon ordinateur, ma chaîne hifi ou dans ma voiture. En outre, je n'ai jamais eu la culture du walkman ou des oreillettes, je veux dire des écouteurs, tout simplement. Donc pour moi, un iPod, cela ne sert à rien, alors qu'un Newton, qu'un smartphone ou une TabletMac, je l'achèterais tout de suite, parce que j'en ai l'utilité dans mon travail. Je trouve qu'Apple est relativement absent du monde de l'informatique ultra-mobile, alors qu'elle est reconnue pour ce baladeur, pour ses portables, et qu'elle a toute la technologie pour faire un très bon PDA, et je trouve cela vraiment dommage. Mais encore une fois, je ne suis pas le directeur marketing de Cupertino, et c'est tant mieux!




Je pense que j'aurais dit la même chose que toi à l'époque car si j'avais un ipod aujourd'hui je ne me servirais que de la fonction disque-dur, je ne peux pas me faire à l'idée d'avoir des écouteurs sur/dans les oreilles dans un lieu public, sans parler du danger de ne pas entendre ce qu'il se passe autour de soi (mais ça c'est une réaction de vieux c*n je trouve    ).


Je suis d'ailleurs embêté, ma fille voudrait un ipod mini mais son DD est bien trop riquiqui pour faire un DD transportable correct, son anniversaire est en août, ça fait short pour que les prix baissent (voire même pour arriver à en avoir un, ça va être la ruée :hein:  :rateau: )


Bonne idée d'avoir ressorti ce thread, c'est rigolo, mais je suis aussi très admiratif pour la clairvoyance de certains (dont Benjamin qui parle d'un G5 à 3 GHz   )


----------



## Onra (5 Juillet 2004)

Aaaaah nostalgie quand tu nous tiens, quand l'iPod a été annoncé j'étais encore sur pécé. Je suivais alors à l'époque les news de clubic (que je lis toujours d'ailleurs) mais pas les sites mac. C'est sur ce site que j'ai vu pour la première fois l'iPod. Et j'ai craqué pour 516¤ acheté chez Darty avec les 6% de la carte Fnac 

Et depuis ce jour ça été le grand amour, même si au départ la connexion avec mon pécé n'était pas évidente. J'ai donc été beta testeur pour XPlay, et je gardais windows uniquement pour ça. J'ai commencé à consulter les sites mac et à m'intéresser à Apple. Ce que je trouvais formidable c'est l'intégration de l'iPod avec un mac.

J'ai toujours eu un oeuil sur les machines Apple il est vrai. Même c'était bien trop cher pour ma bourse. Et contrairement à ce que l'on peut lire de part et d'autre sur ces forums, si j'ai craqué ensuite pour une machine Apple, c'est bien parce que les prix sont devenus compétitifs.

Alors voilà, l'iPod m'a fait découvrir le mac et depuis j'ai viré tous mes pécé. Et je l'ai toujours mon piti iPod  :love:


----------



## fwedo (5 Juillet 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaah nostalgie quand tu nous tiens, quand l'iPod a été annoncé j'étais encore sur pécé.
> 
> Alors voilà, l'iPod m'a fait découvrir le mac et depuis j'ai viré tous mes pécé. Et je l'ai toujours mon piti iPod  :love:



tout pareil !


----------

